# Tech Talk, Feedback & Hilfe



## hollowtech2 (28. Mai 2010)

Hier beantworten wir Eure Fragen rund um die technischen
Aspekte eurer Commencal Bikes / Frames.


----------



## Drakush (28. Mai 2010)

Hab gehört das es Maxle-Steckachs Ausfallenden gibt.Hab aber noch keine gefunden 

Bräuchte die für mein MiniDH also 135x12.

Dank und Gruß 

Darius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hollowtech2 (28. Mai 2010)

Schau mal hier rein:

http://www.commencal.com/news/commencal_techbook_2010_fr.pdf


Anhand der Teilenummer kann der Händler genau sehen, ob ers vorrätig
hat oder auch ggfs. bestellen.


----------



## Drakush (28. Mai 2010)

THX


----------



## cauw (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche für mein Meta 5.5 von 2007 einen neuen Dämpfer. 
Wieviel Hub hat der orginale Fox Float R?

Gruß Cauw


----------



## Drakush (8. Juni 2010)

200x51  glaube ich. kannst aber auch einfach den alten ausmessen


----------



## brillenboogie (19. Juni 2010)

hallo!

wo finde ich denn die drehmomente für contact system und hinterbau beim 2010er meta 6? konnte im techbook leider nichts finden...

danke!
tim


----------



## Mr.A (21. Juni 2010)

geh mal auf die englische Commencal Seite. Dort sind die Drehmomente 
angegeben.


----------



## Bick (23. Juni 2010)

Drehmomente Commençal: 
am Hauptlager: Lagerhalteschrauben: 7 NM 
am Hauptlager: Hauptlagerbolzen: 30 NM 
M5 Schrauben: 8 NM 
M6 Schrauben: 10 NM


----------



## hollowtech2 (23. Juni 2010)

dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## brillenboogie (24. Juni 2010)

danke euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de flö (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

mein Meta knarzt und knarzt:-(

Während einer Ausfahrt konnte ich ein lautes knarzen feststellen. 

Sobald ich Druck auf die Kurbel brachte war einlautes knarzen zu hören.

Ok, dacht ich, schau ma mal nach der Kurbel. Auf der Antriebsseite( ist eine Fire GXP v. Truvativ) konnte ich fesstellen, daß das Lager rau läuft
und auf der Kubelachse Abrieb zu sehen ist, sprich ich eine Vertiefung habe und diese hoch glänzend ist:-( Toll dacht ich mir Rad 4 Wochen alt und sowas. Ok Kurbel getauscht und was soll ich sagen es knarzt immer noch... wie gesagt sobald ich Druck auf's Pedal gebe knarzt es. Ausfallenden+Steckachse hinten sind neu gefettet, Pedalen ebenfalls gefettet, Sattelstütze ebenfalls und fest. Die Schrauben am Hinterbau sind auch nicht gelockert. 

Was kann das sein, jemand ne Idee oder evtl. das gleiche Probelm gehabt und wie behoben?

Danke euch für Tipps


----------



## hollowtech2 (28. Juni 2010)

Pedalgewinde gefettet?
Sattelstütze gefettet?

Ferndiagnose ist natürlich immer schwierig - auf jeden Fall bitte zum Commencal
Händler und das Bike dort vorstellen. Möglicherweise kann man dort schon helfen.
Aber auf jeden Fall bitte auch uns auf dem Laufenden halten.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## de flö (28. Juni 2010)

Hi Ralf,

yeapp ist alles gefettet.

Hab das Bike über den Versand bezogen ist bissl schwierig dort vorstellig zu werden.

Nach nem Telefonat hat man mit gesagt daß es evtl. die Umlenkung sein könnte. Ich sollte ma die Schrauben prüfen ob diese fest ( Handfest) sind, was der Fall ist. Werd heut abend ma die Schrauben lösen und das ganze fetten und gespannt sein ob es damit behoben ist.

Kurbel wird wohl ne Rekla war auch super gefettet/ also nachdem ich es getan habe.

Werd morgen ma en Feedback geben inweifern es geklappt hat.


----------



## hollowtech2 (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo Flö,

okay - halt mich auf dem Laufenden.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## de flö (29. Juni 2010)

Verzweiflung pur!

So habe gestern die Lagerhülsen und das Hauptlager demontiert und musste feststellen, dass nix aber auch garnix gefettet war

Hab alles schön gefettet und wieder zusammen gebaut. Fahre Probe 
und was muss ich sagen, es knarzt immer noch

Es ist echt zum Verzweifeln. Wie gesagt soabld ich Druck auf das Pedal gebe knarzt/knackt es. Seltsamer weise jetzt sogar im Wiegetritt. Hatte erst die Joplin in Verdacht, da bei ausgefahrener Stütze es wieder anfing zu knacken/knarzen. Jetzt ist es aber auch bei eingefahrener Stütze im Wiegetritt. Rätsel über Rätsel?

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## hollowtech2 (29. Juni 2010)

Wie schauts denn mir dem Steuerlager aus? Hast du da auch schon einen
Blick drauf geworfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de flö (29. Juni 2010)

Hi Ralf,

yeapp! ist neu gefettet nachdem ich den Gabelschaft angepasst habe!

Vorbau ist innerhalb der Klemmung ebenfalls gefettet worden bevor er auf den Schaft montiert wurde.

Steuersatz sitzt fest und wackelt net


----------



## Drakush (9. Juli 2010)

ausfallenden fetten  wenns noch da ist.

gruß


----------



## de flö (9. Juli 2010)

Hi,

so ich hab glaub ich den Übeltäter gefunden nachdem ich wie folgt vor gegangen bin.

Das Rad komplett gefettet! Steuerbereich, Lagerbereich, Ausfallenden,
Schraub/Steckachsen, Kurbel, Pedale, Sattelstütze incl. Sattel, Steuerbereich.

Was ich leider dabei feststellen mußte war das Commencal so gut wie nix fettet. 
Alle Lagerhülsen furz trocken, Ausfallenden furz trocken, Kurbelfett welches Fett hab keins gesehen... 


Nun zurück:

Das einzige was ich vergessen hatte war die Kassette. Da ist mir aufgefallen das die Schraube um die Kassette zu befestigen keinen Sicherungsring hat, ist ne PG970 von SRAM! Ich konnt die ohne Kraftaufwand aufdrehen. Nachdem ich die Kassette wieder richtig fest gedreht habe war es weg. Vorgestern war es wieder da, Kassette kontroliert, Schraube wieder gelockert

Da ich eh auf XT Kassette+Kette umsteige werd ich daß heute tauschen und hoffe dann ist's gut!

Ne kurze Frage wie stark spannt ihr eigentlich die Schraubachse am LRS hinten am Meta 6.

Thanx De Flö


----------



## K-U-R-T (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo, 
ich besitze eine Meta 666 und habe eine Problem beim einstellen des Umwerfers. Ich fahre eine Slx 2 Fach Kurbel mit Bash. 
Auf der Antriebsseite habe ich 1 Spacer + shiftguide auf der Nichtantriebsseite 1 Spacer moniert. Als Umwerfer fahre ich einen XT down swing.
Das erste Problem ist, dass man wie ich finde extrem schlecht an die Einstellschrauben des Umwerfers kommt. 
Das zweite Probelem: Ich bekomme mit den Einstellschrauben das innere Blech des Umwerfers nicht nah genug an die Kette und kann so den Umwerfer nicht korrekt einstellen. Wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet bin schon am verzweifeln....


----------



## de flö (15. Juli 2010)

Hi Kurt,

mit dem schlecht rankommen hast du recht.

Versuchs ma so:

Umwerfer in gleicher Linie wie das KB!

Dann vorne kleines Blatt hinten größtes Blatt (Zug nicht eingespannt)
Dann die Einstellschraube so weit drehen dass die Kette grad so am Umwerfer vorbei läuft. Dann Zug einspannen und das selbe dann machen nur vorne Großes Blatt und hinten kleinstes Blatt! Dann mittels Stellschraube am Schalthebel die Feinjustage vornehmen. 

Achte darauf das du die Einstellschraube so einstellen musst das das 3 Blatt nicht angesteuert wird.

Hoffe ich konnt helfen!


----------



## K-U-R-T (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo flö,
danke für deine Antwort. Mein Problem ist, dass ich das Blech mit der Einstellschraube nicht soweit rausbekomme, dass es nah genug an der Kette ist...


----------



## Daniel12 (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo, wollte kurz nachfragen welchen Umwerfer genau am 2009 Meta 6 verbaut ist.
Ich hatte gestern versucht meinen vorhandenen XT Downswing in 34,9 anzubauen, passt ja mal gar nicht. Also tippe ich auf einen 31,8 Topswing Umwerfer. Stimmt das?
Danke!


----------



## Daniel12 (16. Juli 2010)

hab´s rausgekriegt, ist 31,8 downpull topswing.


----------



## mamo80 (26. Juli 2010)

morgen leute,

meinem kollegen ist sein meta 6 frame gerissen, am oberrohr ca. 10cm hinterm steuerrohr. riss ist ca. um die hälfte des rohres rum. ist das sonst auch schon jemandem passiert?


----------



## de flö (26. Juli 2010)

Hi Kurt,

sorry das ich erst so spät antworte.

Also geh ma so vor! 

Stecke zwischen Umschalter und Sitzrohr eine Distanz (evtl. 2 Reifenheber hab ich bei meinem Kumpel auch so gemacht)  Die Kette befindet sich dabei auf kleinstem Ritzel und großem Blatt! Lass ca. 1 mm Platz zwischen Blatt und Umwerfer und spann dann den Zug ein!
Wichtig!!! Achte darauf das du oben am Trigger auf 2 stellst! 

Dann schalte einmal durch ob die Schaltung rund läuft! Dabei kannst du an der H Schraube en bissl einstellen! Dann kleinstes Blatt und großes Ritzel entsprechend mit der L genauso einstellen! Dann müsst es funzen wenn net meld dich einfach!






K-U-R-T schrieb:


> Hallo flö,
> danke für deine Antwort. Mein Problem ist, dass ich das Blech mit der Einstellschraube nicht soweit rausbekomme, dass es nah genug an der Kette ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tequesta (26. Juli 2010)

remedy80 schrieb:


> morgen leute,
> meinem kollegen ist sein meta 6 frame gerissen, am oberrohr ca. 10cm hinterm steuerrohr. riss ist ca. um die hälfte des rohres rum. ist das sonst auch schon jemandem passiert?



Das ist nicht der von Commencal vorgesehene Standardriss am Meta 6. Ist es ein 2009er Rahmen mit dem Gusset am Oberrohr/Steuerrohr?


----------



## mamo80 (26. Juli 2010)

hi,

es ist ein 2008er und ja, es hat so ein gusset am oberrohr, unmittelbar dahinter ist es gerissen!


----------



## hollowtech2 (27. Juli 2010)

Kannst du uns ein Foto zur Verfügung stellen, auf dem man den Riß sehen kann?
Eine Kopie vom Kaufbeleg wäre auch sehr hilfreich. Wir werden dann mit dem
Hersteller Kontakt aufnehmen wie wir weiter vorgehen können.
Hast PM!

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Daniel12 (31. Juli 2010)

@tequesta: was/wo ist denn der Standardriss? würd gern wissen wo es demnächst mein Meta 6 erwischt...


----------



## tokessa (2. August 2010)

Würd mich auch interessieren.


----------



## tequesta (2. August 2010)

So gut wie alle 2009er Rahmen, die im Netz zu begutachten waren, hatten Risse an den Schweissnähten Oberrohr/Sitzrohr oder Rocker/Unterrohr. Meiner hatte beide.


----------



## pepp (15. September 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ein Angebot für ein neues Meta 5.5.3 third für 1199

Gibt es aber nur noch in XL.

Jetzt meine Frage: ist mir das zu Groß?

bin selbst 188cm mit einer Schrittlänge von 89cm

Bin ausserdem gute 90kg Rucksack und Montur, bringe also beim Fahren an die 100kg auf Rad -> ist das ev. ein Problem bei dem Rahmen?

danke schonmal für die Antworten


----------



## tokessa (15. September 2010)

Denke mal da kommst du ums testen nicht drumherum, aber bei deiner größe denke ich müßte es passen.


----------



## pepp (15. September 2010)

Habe mir gerade die GEO daten des Meta 5.5 angeschaut
-> 68° Lenkwinkel ist ja mittlerweile nicht unüblich aber
-> 68,5° Sitzwinkel ist zum treten schon recht selten? 
Wie ist eure Erfahrung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pepp (16. September 2010)

Ok, hab nun gesehen, dass Commencal den Sitzwinkel wie es sich auch gehört am von der Waagrechten zum Sitzrohr misst. Dieses jedoch nicht im Tretlager endet. Daher ist der Flache Sitzwinkel natürlich nur relativ zu bewerten. Spricht aber auch für nen größeren Rahmen wenn man wirklich auch treten will, denn je länger die Stütze draußen is desto Flacher wird dann der "effektive" Sitzwinkel.

PS: Scott macht das beim Genius anders, die geben den Sitzwinkel an von Waagrechter bis zu Verbindungslinie von Tretlager und gedachter Sattelposition!

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen zum Meta 55 -> Anstiege auch ohne Absenkung kein Problem?


----------



## tequesta (16. September 2010)

pepp schrieb:


> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen zum Meta 55 -> Anstiege auch ohne Absenkung kein Problem?



Ist relativ und subjektiv, aber ich sag: JA! 

Zur Rahmengrösse: ich bin 192cm, Schrittlänge >95cm und hatte einen XL Rahmen (2008). Zum Touren optimal. Um den spielerischen Charakter des Meta 5 zu unterstreichen, hätte ich mir manchmal einen L Rahmen gewünscht. Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für mein Meta 6.


----------



## pepp (19. September 2010)

Danke fÃ¼r eure Antworten,

habe ja ein konkretes Angebot fÃ¼r 2009er 5.5.3

ist mit 13,9kg angegeben wird also in XL so 14,xx wiegen.

Wieviel wiegen eure-> werd wohl gleich mal Reifen und so Tauschen aber was is bei nem Meta denn GewichtsmÃ¤Ãig drinn?
Ausstattung ist bei dem 5.5.3 nicht wirklich berÃ¼hmt aber getauscht wird wenns hin wird.

Rahmen 	Updated META 5.5 140mm 	
Nabe hinten 	Shimano M475
Gabel 	RockShox Revelation 409 Dual Air Motion Control 140mm 	
DÃ¤mpfer 	Fox Float R 	
Kurbelgarnitur 	Truvativ Firex Giga X Pipe 44x32x22 	
Schaltwerk 	Sram X-7 	
Lenker 	C 1.5â³ rise 6061 DB
Umwerfer 	Shimano SLX 	
Griffe 	C Kraton
Schalthebel 	Sram Trigger X7 	
Vorbau 	Truvativ XR
Sattel 	SDG Bel Air Black & White
SattelstÃ¼tze 	Race Face Ride XC
Bremsen Avid Juicy 3 disc 185/160mm 	
Felgen 	Jalco double wall disc specific white powder coating 	
Bereifung 	Hutchinson Barracuda Python 26x2.10
Farbe 	Gloss Black
Naben 	C / Simano M475 disc 	
Nabe vorn 	Ã disc brake 
Gewicht lt. Hersteller 	13,9 kg
Modelljahr 	Modell 2009


----------



## tequesta (29. September 2010)

Moin!

Suche jemanden mit einem *Meta 6 L/XL*, der seinen *(unbenutzten) Einsatz fürs Steuerrohr +/-0,5° 133mm *gegen meinen unbenutzten *0°-Einsatz *tauschen möchte.


----------



## pepp (29. September 2010)

******* aus dem Meta wird nix mehr. Leider hats mir einer weggeschnappt.


----------



## dahuababua (29. September 2010)

Servus,

dann mach ich da auch gleich mal mit. 

Suche jemanden der seinen schwarzen +/-1° Steuerrohreinsatz gegen meinen 0° tauscht oder mir den verkauft.

Mfg Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tequesta (29. September 2010)

pepp schrieb:


> ******* aus dem Meta wird nix mehr. Leider hats mir einer weggeschnappt.



Dann mach gleich Nägel mit Köpfchen und such nach einem 2010er Modell. SCHNELL !


----------



## K-U-R-T (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

so jetzt ist es bei mir auch passiert: Riss im oberrohr kurz hinter dem steuerrohr. Der Riss geht fasr einmal komplatt rum und endet am Gusset vom Oberrohr. 
Garantie ist leider keine mehr auf dem Rahmen. Wie kulant ist commecal bei diesem Problem ? Ist soweit ich mitbekommen habe nicht der einzige Rahmen, bei dem das passiert ist ..







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## t-m-s (4. Oktober 2010)

Willkommen im Club, meins ist mir während meinem Alpenurlaub gerissen. Habe mal über den deutschen Vertrieb angefragt und man macht mir ein Angebot für ein Crash-Replacement-Rahmen. (Rechnung von Juni 2008)
Ich bin auf das Angebot gespannt. Habe auch geschrieben, dass ich evtl. bei einem Ersatzrahmen evtl. auf ein anderes (schwerers) Modell wechseln würde. Ist den ein Supreme oder Furious auch als Tourenrad zu gebrauchen.
Aber ich bin schon ein wenig enttäuscht, das Rad fuhr so schön. Aber wenn das Risiko eines solchen Bruches immer mitfährt bin ich doch geneigt zu einem anderen Rahmen zu wechseln. Meins ist übrigens ein Meta 5.5. Ist ein Meta 6 stabiler?


----------



## schneller Emil (23. Oktober 2010)

hey!
hab auch vor, mir ein meta zu besorgen. kann mich nur noch nicht zwischen dem 6er und dem 5er VIP factory mit talas 32 150mm entscheiden. beides rahmenkit mit eigenaufbau.
mag sich nicht jemand vergleichend über die bikes auslassen?

geo ja recht ähnlich: lenkwinkel beim 6er halt flexibler; beim 5er mit der "langen" 32er talas (150mm) dann auch 67,5grad
deutlicher gewichtsunterschied; 
FW vorne nur 1 cm beim 6er mehr.
hinten 140mm gegen 160....ob das so viel ausmacht? hab halt bedenken ob das 6er agil genug ist und auch noch gut bergauf geht......bzw. ob das 5er bergab spaßig genug ist (vor allem garda und grobe alpen-trails; für die trails daheim reichts locker))

fahre bisher ein bionicon supershuttle (ca. 13,5-14kg???) mit 160mm hinten und 150mm vorne und das passt eigentlich super. hinten wippt da nix beim bergauf fahren (mit propedal). wippt das 6er bergan stark?

hab das scott genius meiner freundin probiert (leider zu klein)...das war super bergauf und auf flowigen singletrails und "normal" bergab eine wucht, wenns heftig bergab geht (gardasee, la palma) dann aber nicht ganz so gut (eh klar).

für den park/freeride (semmering, leogang usw...) hab ich was gröberes ( Devinci Frantik mit 180mm)

sonst fahr ich hpts. normale touren (20-45km...800-1500hm), wobei schon der bergab-gedanke vorherrschend ist. aber rauf muss man ja auch irgendwie und lift gibts nicht überall (wird aber gern genutzt)
fahrtechnik ist ganz gut und gesprungen wird auf den trails auch.
im urlaub dann kanaren/la palma, gardasee, alpen. 

wäre über infos/vergleich/tipps sehr dankbar!   

greets emil


----------



## das waldhuhn (8. November 2010)

Hi zusammen, ich hab ein Meta 5.5.3 von 2007. Das untere Dämpferlager ist mal wieder im Eimer, und ich überlege jetzt, wo ich sowieso was tun muss: Ist es sinnvoll, mal alle Hinterbaulager zu erneuern? Ganz subjektiv bild ich mir nämlich ein das Bike wär inzwischen ziemlich "weich" im Heck. 

Viele Grüße!
Das Waldhuhn Susanne


----------



## s3v3rin (9. November 2010)

Hi,

suche Ausfallende(n) (+ Schaltauge(n)) für ein 2011er Supreme 8.





Außerdem benötige ich Hilfe für die Auswahl einer neuen härteren Feder (bisher 350x3.25 für VAN R)... bin bei ca. 100kg

Und es würde mich interessieren, was ich alles an Teilen für die Umrüstung von der Bomber 666 auf eine 40 RC2 oder Boxxer World Cup benötige.

Viele Fragen... sry, bin Anfängerschrauber


----------



## Höfbert (9. Februar 2011)

So, bei mir ist es nun auch so weit. An meinem Meta 5.5 aus 2007 ist ein Riss im Oberrohr. Er beginnt direkt an der Schweißnaht zwischen Ober- und Unterrohr und zieht sich bis zum Gussset nach oben. Was nun?
Sieht übrigens genauso aus wie das Bild im Post #45.


----------



## m1x (9. Februar 2011)

Wende dich am besten an deinen Händler bzw. den Importeur von commencal. Ich habe für meinen nen günstiges Angebot für einen Austauschrahmen bekommen(Garantie war abgelaufen). Meiner ist jetzt irgendwie ne Mischung aus 2008er und 2099er Modell. Hoff mal der hält jetzt..
gruß max


----------



## m1x (9. Februar 2011)

Wende die am besten an deinen Händler bzw. Importeur. Ich habe nen günstiges Angebot für nen Austauschrahmen bekommen. Ist jetzt ne Mischung aus nem 2008er und 2009er Meta 666. Hoffe der hält jetzt...

gruß max


----------



## Höfbert (10. Februar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrbike (27. Februar 2011)

gibt es das techbook, das man sich von der hompage laden kann, auch auf englisch oder am besten auf deutsch?

mfg


----------



## hollowtech2 (28. Februar 2011)

Das gibts leider derzeit nur in französisch. Eine Version in englisch ist aber
in Planung. Leider wir der Hersteller diese nicht vor der Saison 2012 herausbringen.

Solltest du aber Fragen zur Technik / Geometrie haben, so kannst du sie gerne
hier posten oder mir eine PM schicken.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## mrbike (28. Februar 2011)

hi,
ok vielen dank. kann man denn den lenkwinkel eines suprems verstellen? wie sind die drehmomente des suprems und was für buchsen brauch ich bei einem vivid dämpfer?
mfg


----------



## hollowtech2 (1. März 2011)

@mrbike:

Hast PM!


----------



## spark (25. März 2011)

Ich habe an meinem Mini DH von 2006 einen Riss am Steuerrohr entdeckt. Gekauft wurde es Ende 2007 bei einem Händler in Frankreich. Ich weiß nicht, wieviel Garantie überhaupt drauf ist, aber insgesamt rechne ich mir wenig Chancen auf irgendwas aus, gerade da es keinen Deutschlandvertrieb mehr gibt. Oder sieht irgendjemand noch einen Lichtblick?


----------



## pyroGhost (26. März 2011)

Also, lt. Commencal-page gibt es einen Distributor und mehrere Händler in Deutschland. Guck mal hier: 

http://www.commencal.com/web/en/dealers-2/europe/germany

pyro


----------



## MoP__ (27. März 2011)

Mich interessiert das Gewicht vom Ramones AL Rahmen.
Bisher konnte ich dazu aber nichts finden, weil die Verbreitung anscheinend nicht all zu hoch ist.


----------



## hollowtech2 (28. März 2011)

Hallo Flachdropper,

wenn du mir sagen kannst, von welcher Rahmengröße du das Gewicht brauchst,
dann schau ich mal in unsere Unterlagen.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MoP__ (28. März 2011)

Ich denke Größe L käme am ehesten in Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hollowtech2 (29. März 2011)

MoP schrieb:


> Ich denke Größe L käme am ehesten in Frage.



Die Werksangabe für diese Rahmengröße ist 2.250 Gramm.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MoP__ (29. März 2011)

Vielen Dank.
Ich hoffe die Betreuung des Forums bleibt so gut, denn vermutlich werde ich mich gegen Jahresende mit o.g. Rahmen dazugesellen 
Das alterschwache und gerissene Fusion sucht Ersatz.


----------



## Apeman (10. April 2011)

Hi, ich bin seit gestern neuer Besitzer eines Commencal Supreme CG DH von 2009 in Large.

Das Techmanual ist leider in Französisch und ich kann die Sprache nicht.

Jetzt hab ich ein paar Probleme beim Aufbau.


Das Tretlager (Botto Bracket) müßte ja ein BSA 83mm sein, aber leider  passt meine nicht. Das BSA Kurbelbefestigung-achse (Metallstange in der  mitte vom Lager) passt auf der einen Seite, aber auf der anderen schaut  sie nur 1cm raus um die Kurbel zu befestigen. Kurbel ist eine Truvativ  Husselfelt.  Habe ich die falsche Tretlagergröße? Müßte eigentlich ein  83mm sein.

Passt die hier: *Innenlager Truvativ 148 mm BSA 83/83G Howitzer Team?*



Das zweite Problem ist, dass die Directmount Truvativ Boxguide nicht  passt. Wenn ich Sie nach dem ersten Distanzring in der Kurbel verbaue (Lagerklemmung),  stößt Sie am Rahmen an. Hat da wer Erfahrung mit?


Ich habe einen Marzocchi rocco rc wc verbaut. Ich bin so um die 90kg schwer. Welche Feder brauche ich da? Eine 2.75 x 450 dürfte doch reichen?

grüße nick


----------



## hollowtech2 (12. April 2011)

Hi Nick,

hört sich so an, als ob dein Tretlager nicht das richtige Maß hat. Die Gehäuse-
breite ist de facto 83mm.
Was die Boxguide betrifft, so paßt sie nicht wirklich auf den Rahmen. Ab Werk
wird eine E13 LG1 verbaut - die paßt perfekt.
Und die 2,75 x 450er könnte schon nen Ticken zu hart sein. Bei ´nem Gewicht
von um die 90kg würde ich dir zu einer 2,75 x 350er raten.

Greetz
Ralf


----------



## Apeman (12. April 2011)

Danke Ralf 

Hab jetzt mal eine E13 bestellt


----------



## lix (12. April 2011)

Bei mir steht demnächst ein kompletter Lagertausch an meinem Meta 5.5 Team (2007) an. Bevor ich die ganze Chose auseinandernehme, möchte ich die Lagerentnahme kurz gedanklich durchspielen. Daher meine Frage: Wie entferne ich am besten die Lager aus dem Rahmen? Gibts ein Trick beim Herausschlagen? Haben die Madenschrauben an der Dreiecks-Wippe (?) irgendwas mit den dort anliegenden Lagern zu tun? Beim 2010er Modell scheinen diese Schrauben lt. techbook nicht mehr verbaut zu sein...
Ich mache das zum ersten Mal, daher übt bitte etwas Nachsicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lix (19. April 2011)

lix schrieb:


> Bei mir steht demnächst ein kompletter Lagertausch an meinem Meta 5.5 Team (2007) an. Bevor ich die ganze Chose auseinandernehme, möchte ich die Lagerentnahme kurz gedanklich durchspielen. Daher meine Frage: Wie entferne ich am besten die Lager aus dem Rahmen? Gibts ein Trick beim Herausschlagen? Haben die Madenschrauben an der Dreiecks-Wippe (?) irgendwas mit den dort anliegenden Lagern zu tun? Beim 2010er Modell scheinen diese Schrauben lt. techbook nicht mehr verbaut zu sein...
> Ich mache das zum ersten Mal, daher übt bitte etwas Nachsicht.



Da sich scheinbar niemand genötigt fühlt, beantworte ich meine Fragen eben selbst: das Auspressen der Wippenlager gelingt mit Selbstbauwerkzeug relativ einfach, das Hauptlager musste ich nicht auswechseln. Die angesprochenen Madenschrauben führen bis zum jeweiligen Lager und sollten beim Lagertausch entsprechend gelöst werden. Über den Sinn der Schrauben rätsel ich immer noch. Als schwierig gestaltete sich das Einpressen - ohne Schraubstock eine Fummelei. Auch jeweils unterschiedliche Temp. von Wippe (heißes Wasserbad) und Lager (Gefriertruhe) bewirkte rein gar nichts. Also, wieder zurück zur Mechanik. Die Alu-Wippe scheint aus einer relativ "weichen" Al-Legierung gefertigt, durch wiederholtes o. unsauberes Ansetzen mit Werkzeug (Nuss) entstehen Eindellungen am Endanschlag des Lagersitzes. Die Folge: zu Beginn sauber eingepresste Lager verkanten am Endanschlag, und damit letztlich im gesamten Lagersitz. Sehr unschön. Wer also einen Lagertausch vornehmen möchte, sollte hier Vorsicht walten lassen.


----------



## der FLY (28. April 2011)

Hiho, ein Freund hat das DH-surpreme mit diesem drehbaren Steuerrohr... Jetzt braucht er ne Gabel und kotzt voll ab wegen der spottbilligen Tapered-Gabeln hier im Markt...
Nun meine Frage:

Gibt es für das Comm auch andere Steuerrohreinsätze für Tapered oder 1.5er Rohre?
Danke und ride on


----------



## hollowtech2 (28. April 2011)

Hi,

leider gibt´s keine anderen Einsätze für die Rahmen mit verstellbarem Lenkwinkel.

Cheers
Ralf


----------



## der FLY (28. April 2011)

wenn man auf die Lenkwinkelverstellung verzichtet sollte aber ein 1.5er Rohr locker reinpassen oder? ^^ mal was drehen lassen...


----------



## hollowtech2 (29. April 2011)

Davon kann ich nur abraten. Es gibt keinerlei Tests und Erfahrungen, was den
Einsatz einer Tapered Gabel in diesem Rahmen anbelangt. Von unserer Seite kann
ich nur ganz klar sagen: Finger davon lassen.


----------



## der FLY (29. April 2011)

und 1.5er Rohr? ^^
Ach is ja auch nicht mein Bike, ich sollte nur mal rumfragen, ob es da was gibt. Tapered ist eh unnütz... Was schadet es wenn oben auch ein 1.5er Rohr rauskuckt? Zumal ich der meinung bin, dass diese Conischen Steuerrohre, insbesondere die mit integrierten/semiintegrierten Steuersätzen extrem kacke aussehen 
Ist ein neues, nicht überall kompatibles System, sodass man einen passenden Rahmen dafür braucht... bzw bei 1.5er Steuerrohr oben den Reduziersatz... Bringt alles Geld in die Industrie... lach
Niemand von uns wäre im Leben darauf gekommen, dass er ein tapered Steuerrohr für seine Freeride-, oder sogar CC-Gabel braucht, hätte es die Industrie nicht so angeboten... Siehe 29 Zoll-Bikes...


----------



## pyroGhost (6. Mai 2011)

Hi,

nachdem mir im TechTalk keiner helfen konnte, poste ichs hier nochmal:

Ich brauche für mein Commencal Supreme DH von 2008 einmal untenrum alles  neu, da ich die aktuell verbauten Shimano XT Kurbeln krumm gekriegt  habe und die Commencal-Kettenführung auch Mist ist.
Dabei habe ich folgendes Problem: Hinterbaubreite 150mm,  Innenlagerbreite 68mm. Ergo muss ich auf eine 57er Kettenlinie kommen,  was ich momentan wie folgt gelöst habe: 

73er XT-Kurbel mit HT II Lagern, links ein Spacer, rechts 1 Spacer und Kettenführungsplatte, das Kettenblatt ganz außen drauf.
Die ISCG 05 Aufnahme ist unbenutzt.

Das passt auch soweit, nur: Kurbeln sind wie gesagt verbogen, die Kette  verklemmt oft am Käfig der KeFü (an der Schwinge befestigt) und die  Kettenführungsrolle wird ständig krumm gezogen (bzw. der überlange  Bolzen der Rolle, der ja den abstand Innenseite Lager - äußerstes  Kettenblatt ausgleichen muss).

Um die ganze Nerverei mit der KeFü loszuwerden, dachte ich an eine  Sixpack Yakuza oder e.Thirteen LS1, die an die ISCG 05 Aufnahme soll.  nat. dann mit längeren Schrauben und Spacern, damit die a) an der  Schwinge vorbeikommt und b) auch zur 57er Kettenlinie passt.

Soweit ist mir alles klar, abgesehen davon, dass ich mich noch nicht für  eine der beiden Führungen entschieden habe. Aber dafür weiß ich, dass  ich weiß will - wichtig für die Eisdiele 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kommen wir nun zu dem anderen und irgendiwe auch schwerwiegenderem Teil  meines Problems: Welche Kurbeln, welches Lager, welches System  überhaupt?

Version A) 
Schwarze Truvativ Hussefelt Kurbeln mit Truvativ Hoitzer Team oder XR 12 Innenlager für 57mm Kettenlinie.
Da dürfte es soweit keine Probleme geben und sollte passen. 
Nur, was ist genau der Unterschied zwischen dem Team-Lager und den XR-Lagern? Ist XR 12 "besser" oder XR 15?

Version B)
Schwarze ISIS-Kurbeln und ISIS-Lager. 
Da wirds dann schon wieder problematischer. Welche Kurbeln? Ich hab hier  noch schwarze CMP-Kurbeln rumzufliegen, aber ob die was taugen, weiß  ich nicht, dafür habe ich bei denen damals zu schnell ein FSA Platinum  Lager kaputtgekriegt (Achsbruch). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Lager gibt es ja so wie ich gesehen habe mit 113 und 118mm Achslänge. 
Reichen die 118mm überhaupt, um eine 57er Kettenline hinzukriegen, wenn das Kettenblatt innen montiert ist? 
Innen montiert werden muss es mMn ja, weil ich sonst ja die KeFü nicht passend kriege, richtig?
Welches Lager wäre denn da empfehlenswert? Wie gesagt habe ich in meinem  Hardtail ein FSA-Lager zerstört und mich dann nicht weiter damit  befasst.

Version C)
Irgendeine 83er HT II Kurbel mit RaceFace Bottom Bracket Adaptor 83mm to  68/73mm Shell. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, haben Shimano und  RaceFace ja den Selben Achsdurchmesser, sodass das passen sollte?

Könnt ihr mir vllt. weiterhelfen bei der Entscheidung oder irgendwo einen Denkfehler finden? 
Weitere Einschränkung: Der ganze Spaß sollte mich möglichst unter 130 kosten. Gerne auch aus gebrauchten Teilen.

Achja, und ich bin dazu bereit und fähig, Flex und/oder Bohrmaschine anzusetzen. Außer vllt. am Rahmen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , also könnt ihr mir auch gerne eine andere Idee unterbreiten.

Danke schonmal,

pyro


----------



## hollowtech2 (6. Mai 2011)

Hi Pyro,

da wir erst seit 2010 den Vertrieb von Commencal ausüben, fehlt so ein bißchen
die Erfahrung mit den Modellen der Jahre davor. Ich versuche aber, das 
mit dem Support beim Hersteller abzuchecken. 

Ride on.
Ralf


----------



## pyroGhost (7. Mai 2011)

@ hollowtech2: ich finds super, dass ihr euch da so reinkniet. 

Ich habe jetzt für mich beschlossen, dass ich Truvativ Kurbeln mit dem breiten Innenlager anbauen werde. Dazu Kommt denn eine e13-KeFü, das sollte passen. Bei der KeFü werde ich dann zwar spacern müssen (u.a. mit längeren Schrauben), aber nachdem ich heute diverse KeFüs angeguckt habe, sollte das kein Problem sein.
Das Problem mit dem 68er Innenlager und dem 150er Hinterbau ist ja allgemein bekannt und wurde schon in einigen Foren behandelt. 
Mir ging es jetzt hauptsächlich darum, ob schon jmd. mit dem Rahmen dieselben Erfahrungen gemacht hat und mir einen tipp dazu geben kann, welche meiner Überlegungen die beste (mit meinem Budget) ist.

pyro


----------



## lix (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
beim Einbau von neuen Wippen (2010) an meinem Meta 5.5 Team von 2007 fiel mir auf, dass bei mir ein zu kurzer Lagerbolzen eingesetzt wurde. Dabei handelt es sich um den Bolzen an der Lagerstelle Wippe/Umlenkhebel. Laut Techbook von 2010 müsste der Bolzen (Nr. 10) 75mm lang sein, verbaut sind aber lediglich 65mm. Bedeutet, die Wippe ist nur über zwei Schrauben mit den Umlenkhebeln verbunden, statt über den Bolzen (da eben zu kurz). Die Schrauben könnten an dieser Stellen abscheren und böse Folgen verusachen.

Daher meine Frage: Besitzt jemande ein Meta 5.5 Team von 2007 und kann mir die Länge des betroffenen Bolzens nennen bzw. bestätigen?
Besten Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tequesta (28. Mai 2011)

Ich kenne die Maße nicht, aber ich glaube, dass die Umlegung der aktuellen Modelle etwas anders konstruiert ist als früher und nicht mit Deinen Modell verglichen werden kann.


----------



## lix (28. Mai 2011)

Danke dir für deine Antwort.
Soweit ich das überblicke, stimmen meine Maße mit denen aus dem Techbook von 2010 in allen Teilen samt Konstruktion überein. Auf Anfrage nach einer neuen Wippe, erhielt ich zudem eine Wippe (und Hülse) von 2010. Daher nehme ich einfach an, dass sich die Umlenkung zwischen den Modellen nicht unterscheidet. Die Verbindungslöcher des Umlenkhebels sind vom Durchmesser her genauos groß dimensioniert wie der Durchmesser eines Lagerbolzens (8mm), und damit wesentlich größer als das Gewinde der Befestigungsschrauben (M5). Je mehr ich mir die Konstruktion ansehe, desto stärker neige ich zu einem längerem Lagerbolzen. Vielleicht kann mir hier noch jemand das Maß nennen.


----------



## Geesthachter (31. Mai 2011)

Nabend vllt steht es hier schon und ich habe es überlesen aber ich würd gern wissen wie das maximale gabeleinbaumaß für das 2007 supreme mini dh ist, bzw ob eine 66 mit 180 und dem einbaumaß 565mm passt.
gruß martin


----------



## just_do_it (17. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
und zwar wollte ich mal wissen was denn der maximale zugelassene Federweg für das Meta 4X ist?


----------



## hollowtech2 (17. August 2011)

just_do_it schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> und zwar wollte ich mal wissen was denn der maximale zugelassene Federweg für das Meta 4X ist?



100mm sind ideal, 120 gehen auch noch.


----------



## just_do_it (17. August 2011)

Alles klar danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## just_do_it (17. August 2011)

Wenn ich schon dabei bin hab ich da gleich noch eine frage.
Also ich kaufe mir bald ein meta 4X, aber dort ist noch kein dämpfer dabei. Sollte ich dort irgendwas bestimmtes beachten? Und welchen würdet ihr empfehlen?

greetz

just_do_it


----------



## hollowtech2 (18. August 2011)

Da würde ich Dir den Fox Float RP2 empfehlen. BTW im VIP Rahmenkit ist der
schon enthalten, eine KeFü und Sattelstütze ebenfalls. Wäre vllt. ne Option...

Ride on.
Ralf


----------



## just_do_it (19. August 2011)

So ich bins wieder

Wie ich weiter oben beschrieben habe hole ich mir einen Meta 4X, außerdem habe ich mich für einen Monarch RT3 entschieden, denn mir geht langsam das geld aus... Doch nun brauche ich noch die passenden Buchsen um den Dämpfer anzubauen. Ich hoffe einer kann mir sagen welche Buchsen ich brauche.

Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vnzenz (20. August 2011)

Hi,
gibt es irgendwelche Unterschiede zwischen dem normalen V3 und dem V3 Replica Rahmen?! Oder ist beides der selbe Rahmen nur mit anderen Stickern?!

Grüße!


----------



## mtb-freak96 (21. August 2011)

hallo Jungs,
hatte mir in der letzten zeit auch überlegt das das dh v3 zu holen im komplettpaket. Hierbei geht es nicht um das athethon replica . Habe mich schon etwas über das fahrrad informiert würde trotzdem dochmal eure unterstützung annehmen in sachen meine fragen. Ich bin im moment 1,88m groß. Da ich erst 15 bin hab ich noch einiges an Luft nach oben. Jetzt gilt es erstmal ein bike für die Zukunft zu finden und somit auch die richtige Rahmengröße. Ich brauch es nicht sehr wendig. Wäre L dann richtig? Meine 2.Frage wäre dann ob die Federelemente was tauchen? MZ soll ja sehr gut sein. Trotzdem habe ich noch keine Bewertungen zu der im commencal gehört da ihr ja alle euch nur den rahmen holt  und was hat der Dämpfer für einstellmöglichkeiten? Wie ist die Kennlinie im Hinterbau da ich keine große lust hab auf durchschläge. Trotzdem sollte die progressivität nicht brutalst sein wie bei meinem Voltage das schon einen ehr straffen hinterbau hat.Ich wiege um die 100 kilo welche feder bräuchte ich dort und welche ist im Rahmen verbaut?
Hoffe ihr könnt mir bei den vielen Fragen weiterhelfen!
Vielen Dank im voraus.
MTB-Freak


----------



## hollowtech2 (22. August 2011)

vnzenz schrieb:


> Hi,
> gibt es irgendwelche Unterschiede zwischen dem normalen V3 und dem V3 Replica Rahmen?! Oder ist beides der selbe Rahmen nur mit anderen Stickern?!
> 
> Grüße!



Der Unterschied bei den beiden Rahmen ist die Lackierung. Technisch
sind sie gleich


----------



## hollowtech2 (22. August 2011)

mtb-freak96 schrieb:


> hallo Jungs,
> hatte mir in der letzten zeit auch überlegt das das dh v3 zu holen im komplettpaket. Hierbei geht es nicht um das athethon replica . Habe mich schon etwas über das fahrrad informiert würde trotzdem dochmal eure unterstützung annehmen in sachen meine fragen. Ich bin im moment 1,88m groß. Da ich erst 15 bin hab ich noch einiges an Luft nach oben. Jetzt gilt es erstmal ein bike für die Zukunft zu finden und somit auch die richtige Rahmengröße. Ich brauch es nicht sehr wendig. Wäre L dann richtig? Meine 2.Frage wäre dann ob die Federelemente was tauchen? MZ soll ja sehr gut sein. Trotzdem habe ich noch keine Bewertungen zu der im commencal gehört da ihr ja alle euch nur den rahmen holt  und was hat der Dämpfer für einstellmöglichkeiten? Wie ist die Kennlinie im Hinterbau da ich keine große lust hab auf durchschläge. Trotzdem sollte die progressivität nicht brutalst sein wie bei meinem Voltage das schon einen ehr straffen hinterbau hat.Ich wiege um die 100 kilo welche feder bräuchte ich dort und welche ist im Rahmen verbaut?
> Hoffe ihr könnt mir bei den vielen Fragen weiterhelfen!
> Vielen Dank im voraus.
> MTB-Freak




Mit Rahmengröße L liegst du goldrichtig. Bezüglich der Feder würde
ich zu einer 350er raten.


----------



## mtb-freak96 (22. August 2011)

danke  kannst du mir nochmal paar daten im bezug zum dämpfer geben? Was hat er für einstellmöglichkeiten?


----------



## hollowtech2 (22. August 2011)

mtb-freak96 schrieb:


> danke  kannst du mir nochmal paar daten im bezug zum dämpfer geben? Was hat er für einstellmöglichkeiten?




(Federhärte), Rebound, Luftkammer, was man halt an so ´nem 
Dämpfer einstellen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-freak96 (22. August 2011)

Low/high speed druckstufe auch?


----------



## vnzenz (22. August 2011)

Ist ein StickerSet vom V3 Replica extra erhältlich?!

Danke dir im vorraus!


----------



## hollowtech2 (23. August 2011)

mtb-freak96 schrieb:


> Low/high speed druckstufe auch?




nein, die hat er nicht.


----------



## hollowtech2 (23. August 2011)

vnzenz schrieb:


> Ist ein StickerSet vom V3 Replica extra erhältlich?!
> 
> Danke dir im vorraus!



man kann zwar verschiedene Frame decals nachbestellen, aber 
die vom V3 replica sind nicht dabei. Ob da mal was aufgelegt wird, 
kann ich nicht sagen. Bisher ist diesbezüglich nichts in Planung.


----------



## matziie (31. August 2011)

Hey, hab mir das Supreme DH V2 in rot bestellt! Jetzt meine Fragen: 

Was sollte/müsste/könnte man ändern? Taugt der Dämpfer? Wie sind die Bremsen? Und vielleicht ein paar neue Felgen?

Gruß,
Mathias


----------



## Ralph1993 (6. September 2011)

Hallo,

eine Frage. Gibt es in der Region/Umgebung München ein Geschäft wo man das Commencal V3 2012 probe fahren kann oder direkt kaufen kann? Ich spreche nur vom Rahmen... kein komplett bike.

Danke


----------



## Thiemsche (18. September 2011)

Hi, Ick will mir das Ramones AL1 zulegen und wollte nur sicher gehn, dass ich die richtige Rahmengrösse bestelle. Bin 1,81 und wollte Rahmengrösse L bestellen. Richtig?
By the way, gibt es noch irgendwelche Testberichte oder Meinungen zum 2011er Modell, da ich nix weiter finden konnte und so ein bischen wie die Katze im Sack kaufen muss.
Besten Dank schonmal.
Thiemsche


----------



## pyroGhost (13. Oktober 2011)

Für den Fall, dass es dem Einen oder Anderen hilft, will ich nochmal  kurz schildern, wie ich bei mir die Antriebsfrage beim 2008er Commencal  Supreme DH gelöst habe.
Das Hauptproblem. bzw. die Schwierigkeit liegt darin, dass der Rahmen  einen 150er Hinterbau und eine 68er Innenlagerhülse hat. (Wer das  verbrochen hat sollte... naja, lassen wir das)
Will man die Commencal-eigene Kettenführung benutzen, gibt es kaum Schwierigkeiten.
Man nimmt einfach eine beliebige Kurbel mit 73er Innenlager (undentsprechend 3 Spacern) und schraubt das Kettenblatt nach ganz außen auf den Spider.
Ist man jedoch mit der Funktion der Kettenführung nicht zufrieden und will eine andere nutzen, wird es eng. Sehr eng. Insbesondere am Schwingenhauptlager.

Kurbeln:

Ich habe ganz normale Truvativ Hussefelt Kurbeln. Ursprünglich waren die  zweifach mit Bashguard, ich habe die so genommen wie sie sind, jedoch  mit nur einem Kettenblatt in der Mitte. Kein Bashguard, kein kleines  Kettenblatt.

Innenlager:

Hier ist ein Truvativ Howitzer Innenlager für Gehäusebreite 68-73E mit 57er Kettenlinie von Nöten. 
Das 57er Innenlager ist normalerweise für 3-Fachkurbeln gedacht, wird hier aber gebraucht, um eine mit dem breiten Hinterbau harmonierende Kettenlinie zu kriegen.

Kettenführung:

Ich habe die e.thirteen LS-FS führung. Welche man jetzt genau nimmt, dürfte egal sein, hauptsache, die Backplate ist möglichst dünn und gerade.

Montage:

Das Innenlager wurde fast normal montiert: Links ein Spacer, rechts ein Spacer und ein Innenlager-zu-ISCG-Adapter.
(Den Adapter kann man weglassen, wenn man genügend Spacer/Unterlegscheiben und 3 Schrauben hat, die lang genug sind.)
An den Adapter kommt dann die KeFü mit mehreren Spacern ran (bei mir 2, hängt aber natürlich von deren Dicke ab).
An der Kefü musste ich folgendes modifizieren: Die Muttern für den Käfig mussten auf die Hälfte gekürzt werden. Die Schrauben entsprechend auch. Ansonsten schleifts an der Schwinge und drückt den Käfig so weit nach außen, dass die Kette permanent schleift. Gesichert werden die Muttern jetzt mit Locktite (oder Billigvariante: Nagellack), die eigene Sicherung wurde ja weggeschliffen. 
Wenn mans nicht sichert, lösen sich die Schrauben und der Käfig schabt am Spider der Kurbel.
Zwischen den Käfig der Rolle und die Backplate kommen auch pro Schraube nochmal ein Spacer, da es sonst in so gut wie jedem Gang schleift.
Dann Kurbeln drauf. Als letztes die Kette. Jetzt dürfte es passen. 

Ich hoffe, is konnte jmd. weiterhelfen.

pyro​


----------



## eliot80 (21. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Absolut SX. Ich bekomme das Innenlager nicht montiert. Ich muss Staubkappe, ISCG05 Adapter, Innenlagerspacer mit der Innenlagerschale festmachen. Dafür reicht das Gewinde aber hinten und vorne nicht... Hat jemand ne Idee?

Danke & Gruß
Eliot


----------



## pyroGhost (22. Oktober 2011)

Bei einem 73er Lager und einer 73er Hülse kommt auf die Antriebsseite doch gar kein Spacer. Nur bei 68er Hülse kommen 2 hin. Und für jedes Teil, das du mit der Schale klemmst, kommt ein Spacer weg. Zumindest bei Shimano und Truvativ.
Probiers mal ohne und guck, obs dann passt mit Kurbeln und Kettenlinie.

pyro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eliot80 (22. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Das Innenlagergehäuse ist 68mm breit. Theoretisch also 2 Spacer. Klar kann ich den auf der Antriebsseite weglassen. Aber dann hab ich trotzdem nur noch 5mm vom Gewinde der Lagerschale übrig. Die Kettenlinie kommt als sowieso schon weit nach rechts... 
Auf der Nichtantriebsseite ists egal - da kann ich den Spacer auch dranlassen.

Gib es eine Faustregel mit wieviel Gewinde die Lagerschale noch einbaubar ist?

Greets.Eliot


----------



## pyroGhost (23. Oktober 2011)

Ja, dann 2 Spacer. Bzw. anstatt der Spacer eben die anderen Teile. 
Eine Faustregel kenne ich nicht. Oder ist das vllt. ein 68er Lager, das ohne Spacer eingebaut werden soll? 
Bist du dir sicher mit dem 68er Lager? Im TechBook steht näml. was von 73mm.

pyro

edit: was für ein lager willst du denn einbauen?


----------



## eliot80 (24. Oktober 2011)

Naja nachgemessen sind es 68mm. Ich will eine Descendant einbauen - also ein GXP Innenlager. Das Lager wird mit Spacer für 68mm und ohne Spacer für 73mm eingebaut.

Auf der Antriebsseite lasse ich den Spacer definitv weg. Ist halt nur noch die Frage, ob der Rest des Gewindes reicht. Wenn ja dann muss ich mir nur noch auf der anderen Seite schauen, ob die Achse lang genug ist wenn ich den Spacer dran hab.


----------



## pyroGhost (2. November 2011)

@ eliot80: Hast dus mittlerweile gelöst?

Anderes Thema:
Ich möchte demnächst die Lager in meinem 2008er Supreme DH wechseln. Die Lager in den Links sind eindeutig und kein Problem, ich habe eine Frage zum Hauptlager:
Ziehe ich nach dem Wechseln der Lager zuerst die Schrauben an der Schwinge (links und rechts, klemmen jeweils 2 Lager, 5er Inbus) oder der Achse (die großen Kappen mit dem 10er Inbus) an?
Je nachdem würde ja entweder die Schwinge leicht zusammengepresst werden oder ich müsste die Schwinge ausrichten.

pyro


----------



## eliot80 (2. November 2011)

Naja gelöst noch nicht. der Commencal support will mir ein schmaleren Adapter zuschicken. Damit sollte ich dann genug Gewinde habe. Warten wirs ab... 

Danke!


----------



## Get_down (6. Dezember 2011)

Sagt mal was wiegt der neueste V3 Rahmen? Ich hab gelesen das Gee's Karn 16,8 wiegt, aber Bilder gesehen auf denen es 18kg wiegt..


----------



## sbudget (15. Dezember 2011)

servus!

hätt ein interessantes Angebot für ein Supreme 6.30 erhalten.

Nun zum wichtigen Part da er es mir nicht lange frei halten kann...

hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit nem Supreme 6.30.
Pro und Contra wäre hilfreich 

Greez


----------



## Apeman (16. Dezember 2011)

suche ein neues innenlager für mein commencal supreme (cg superteam edition). welches innenlager war da original verbaut? kann darüber nichts finden...
fahre bis jetzt ein fsa mit selbergedrehten plastikadaptern.

tante edit: müßte ein 83mm bsa sein...?


----------



## Miss Neandertal (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Commencal-Biker,

habe mir gerade aus England das META 55 Baujahr 2010 zusenden lassen. Nun habe ich eine eigenartige Hülse dabei mit der ich nichts anfangen kann - passt nirgendwo drauf...

Was macht man damit????


http://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1032325]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Neandertal (23. Dezember 2011)

Und noch eine Frage zum obigen Bike;

Welchen Steuersatz kann man da einbauen - 1 1/8" vollintegriert ist klar, aber ich habe was von 45° x 45° gelesen?!?
Würde gerne einen Acros nehmen.


----------



## pyroGhost (23. Dezember 2011)

Das ist die 0° Lenkwinkelhülse. Die kannst Du statt der (wahrscheinlich) grade verbauten +-1°- oder +-0,5°-Hülse ins Steuerrohr einbauen. Die verbaute macht den Lenkwinkel steiler oder falcher, je nachdem, ob sie nach vorne oder nach hinten gedreht ist. 
Um die Hülse zu wechseln oder zu drehen, drehst du zwei Schrauben oben und unten am Steuerrohr lose, ziehst die Hülse raus (geht nur, wenn die obere Lagerschale nicht eingebaut ist) oder drehst sie. Richte sie mit der Nut am geriffelten Ende (das nach unten gehört) mit dem Schlitz aus und drehe die Schrauben mit 10Nm an. Steuersatz einpressen, fertig.
Das 45°x45° weiß ich jetzt allerdings auch nicht.


pyro

Edit: Hab grad im techbook gesehen, dass das 55 gar keine Lenkwinkelhülse hat? In dem Fall vergiss das oben gesagte, dann brauchst du das Teil nicht. Es eignet sich aber auch gut als Werkzeug, um den Konus auf die Gabel aufzuschlagen


----------



## Miss Neandertal (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Pyro,

ok, danke für die Antwort - braucht hier jemand diese 0° Hülse? Würde sie für kleines Geld verkaufen.

Die Frage mit dem Steuersatz habe ich schon geklärt! )


----------



## ash64 (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich möchte mir den Meta 55 Rahmen demnächst kaufen. Ich fahre momentan ein Merida One-Five-o mit. Kann ich ohne Probleme die Komponenten umbauen oder gibts es Schwierigkeiten dabei?


----------



## Miss Neandertal (24. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Ash64,

guckst du hier ins Tech-Book, da steht alles ziemlich genau drin!http://www.commencal-bikes.de/index.php?site=downloads

Achte nur auf die Dämpferaufnahmen! Angegeben sind 22,2x8mm; allerdings habe ich gerade nachgemessen und nur für oben stimmt der Wert, unten ist die Aufnahme 21,6 oder 21,8 - muss noch digital nachmessen!

Steuersatz ist vollintegriert mit 45° Fase für die Lager - hier kommen nicht viele in Frage. Habe für mich den Acros Ai-69 gefunden.

Viel Spaß
Annette


----------



## Petarson (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

hab seit kurzen einen Meta6 VIP Rahmen grösse L Bj.11 .

Kann mir jemand bitte mal ein Foto posten wie man das Zugseil für den Umwerfer verlegt??

Das Seil geht doch mit Hülle bis zur ersten Öse und dann von da ab freiligend runter zum Tretlager. Das Seil schleift dann so am Rahmen. Soll da dann auch eine Hülle drüber ???? Sieht halt wegen der Ösen so aus als soll man es frei liegend verlegen.  Bitte um Ratschläge.

Wenn mir auch noch jemand das Gewicht des Rahmen mit Dämpfer veraten könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Danke und Gruss

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hollowtech2 (9. Januar 2012)

Es gibt unter dem Tretlager eine Führung aus schwarzem Kunststoff, durch
die der Zug geführt wird. 

Ride on.
Ralf


----------



## Petarson (9. Januar 2012)

hollowtech2 schrieb:


> Es gibt unter dem Tretlager eine Führung aus schwarzem Kunststoff, durch
> die der Zug geführt wird.
> 
> Ride on.
> Ralf



Hallo Ralf,

die Kunststoffführung ist mir bekannt, nur schleift das Zugseil ein paar cm vorher über das Alu( so ziemlich an der Schweissnaht des Trettlagers ).

VG

Peter


----------



## rabidi (10. Januar 2012)

Petarson schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> die Kunststoffführung ist mir bekannt, nur schleift das Zugseil ein paar cm vorher über das Alu( so ziemlich an der Schweissnaht des Trettlagers ).
> 
> ...



Hi,
bei meinem Meta6 lief der Zug für den Umwerfer vor der Plastikführung ca. 7cm durch so ein kleines Teflonröhrchen. War so am Komplettbike verbaut.
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## ShogunZ (10. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen,

kann mir einer verraten wieviel der V3 Supreme Rahmen inkl./exkl. RC4 wiegt?


----------



## Petarson (10. Januar 2012)

rabidi schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei meinem Meta6 lief der Zug für den Umwerfer vor der Plastikführung ca. 7cm durch so ein kleines Teflonröhrchen. War so am Komplettbike verbaut.
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Hi Ralph,

ah alles klar sowas ähnliches dachte ich mir schon . Dann bau ich mir da einfach was. Wenn ich den Zug einfach bis unten in eine Zughülle leg und die Hülle oben ( An der Öse ) und unten(an der PLastikführung ) anstehen lasse. Meinst du das das klappte oder wir dann ständig die Zughülle verrutschen???

VG

Peter


----------



## rabidi (10. Januar 2012)

Petarson schrieb:


> Hi Ralph,
> 
> ah alles klar sowas ähnliches dachte ich mir schon . Dann bau ich mir da einfach was. Wenn ich den Zug einfach bis unten in eine Zughülle leg und die Hülle oben ( An der Öse ) und unten(an der PLastikführung ) anstehen lasse. Meinst du das das klappte oder wir dann ständig die Zughülle verrutschen???
> 
> ...



Das könnte klappen, must du probieren. Ich hatte meinen Zug immer in so nem blauen Röhrchen das bei einigen Sets dabei ist. Unten würde ich aber zu diesem Teflonröhrchen raten da der Zug doch relativ stramm am Rahmen anliegt.
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Get_down (13. Januar 2012)

> kann mir einer verraten wieviel der V3 Supreme Rahmen inkl./exkl. RC4 wiegt?


5,5kg sagt die Wage, 4,5kg der Typ von Commencal... also beide mit Dämpfer


----------



## hollowtech2 (13. Januar 2012)

Welcher "Typ" von uns hat das gesagt?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Petarson (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

un was wiegt der Meta6 Rahmen 2011 mit Dämpfer ????


----------



## mystic83 (15. Januar 2012)

Commencal Meta 6 VIP 2010 in m für körpergrösse 170?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Petarson (15. Januar 2012)

Stimmt grösse hab ich vergessen : In L ,

was wiegt dein M Rahmen mit Dämpfer, und wenn ich schon dabei bin wieviel das gesamte Bike ???

Greetz

Peter


----------



## ShogunZ (17. Januar 2012)

Hey Jungs,

welchen Steuersatz habt ihr denn in eurem V3 verbaut?


----------



## Get_down (19. Januar 2012)

Keiner von JBS, einer von der Email, die auf der Commencal-Website stand.
Aber 4,5 wiegt der ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## Petarson (19. Januar 2012)

Super danke für die Antowrt..... 4,5 kg ohne Dämpfer. Ganz schön schwer...aber dafür auch sehr gut.


----------



## Omegar (24. Januar 2012)

Welche Einbaulänge hat der Dämpfer im Commencal Furious CG - Rahmen von 2008? Weis jemand die Maße für die Buchsen?
Und hat die 2009er Version eigentlich auch noch den 150er Hinterbau und das 83er Innenlager?


----------



## Apeman (26. Januar 2012)

hab heute leider feststellen müßen, dass mein commencal supreme dh v2 von 2009 am hinterbau spiel hat. wenn  ich es am sattel etwas anhebe, dann gibt der hinterbau ca. 1 cm  nach. kann es sein dass es die dämpferbuchsen sind oder das hauptlager?  sollte ja sicher nicht sein. hier im forum habe ich was von  unterlegscheiben gelesen. die sollen bei den 2009er model geholfen  haben?

kennt sich jemand mit dem problem aus?


----------



## hollowtech2 (27. Januar 2012)

Omegar schrieb:


> Welche Einbaulänge hat der Dämpfer im Commencal Furious CG - Rahmen von 2008? Weis jemand die Maße für die Buchsen?
> Und hat die 2009er Version eigentlich auch noch den 150er Hinterbau und das 83er Innenlager?



hier die Daten f.d. Dämpfer:

 SHOCK LENGTH/STROKE
  215X63,5mm
  SHOCK SPACER DIMENSIONS
  22,2x8mm
  PIGGYBACK SHOCK COMPATIBLE
  yes

und was den Hinterbau betrifft, die 2009er Version hat den 150er
und ein 83er Innenlager

Ride on.

Ralf


----------



## Omegar (28. Januar 2012)

Danke,
dann werd ich mal ein Bild hochladen, wenn die Karre steht...


----------



## ShogunZ (30. Januar 2012)

Fährt von Euch jemand schon einen Vivid R2C im V3?

Welche Tune-Version dürfte denn hier für den Rahmen am besten geeignet sein? (low, mid, high)

Danke schon mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (20. Februar 2012)

Hi ihr Stars,
hab auf im Netz einen Meta 55 von 2009 für 50 Euronen geschossen. Jetzt brauch ich ein Steuersatz. Oben ist wenig luft zum einpressen, müsste ein is 42 sein aber was genau, keine ahnung könnt ihr mir helfen?
auch brauch ich Dämpferschrauben, hat jemand noch was?
das Teil baue ich auf mit ner Rohloff und SB hinten 
Gruß Michfisch


----------



## hollowtech2 (22. Februar 2012)

Hi, hier mal einige Infos bezüglich Deiner Anfrage:



Steuersatz integriert, CAMPA 45°x45° 

Dämpferbuchsen 22,2 x 8mm


und im Anhang fidest Du ein paar weitere nützliche Infos

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## michfisch (22. Februar 2012)

Hi,
vielen Dank.
konnte aber nur 2 Seiten des Tech Books öffnen.
Gruss Mich


----------



## hollowtech2 (22. Februar 2012)

Mehr Infos brauchst du auch nicht, bezüglich deines Anliegens.

Das komplette Techbook ist zu groß, um es hier lesbar einstellen zu können.


----------



## Miss Neandertal (25. Februar 2012)

Hallo hollowtech,

habe weiter oben schon mal einiges gepostet, nun eine aktuelle Frage!!!

Habe das META 55 und benötige einen Steuersatz. Ja, integriert, Campa 45°x45°!

FRAGE: passt dann der Acros AI69????
In der Beschreibung von Bikecomponents versteh ich nicht alles!

Danke für schnelle Hilfe!

Grüße
Annette


----------



## hollowtech2 (27. Februar 2012)

Da muß ich leider passen. Wir haben weder Infos über den Warenbestand und dessen Eigenschaften von Bike Components, noch eine Übersicht über die Kompatibilität von ACROS Produklten zu Commençal Bikes. 

Wenn der Steuersatz jedoch ausdrücklich "Campa" in der Bezeichnung hat,
muß er auch passen. Vllt. einfach mal ´ne kurze mail an den Hersteller oder
Bike Components schicken.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Neandertal (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo Ralf,

danke für die Info. Ja, Campa steht drin, nur ein wenig verwirrend, oder es fehlt ein Komma, daher liest es sich so komisch.

Werde das Teil mal bestellen und später berichten, wenn es eingebaut ist )


----------



## tokessa (5. März 2012)

Hallo zusamme
Ich brauche ne neue gabel für mein Mini DH von 2007 !
Hätte gerne eine 66,  kann mir eventuell einer sagen ob die paßt ?


----------



## hollowtech2 (5. März 2012)

tokessa schrieb:


> Hallo zusamme
> Ich brauche ne neue gabel für mein Mini DH von 2007 !
> Hätte gerne eine 66,  kann mir eventuell einer sagen ob die paßt ?




Ja, kannste einbauen - paßt prima.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## tokessa (5. März 2012)

Danke : )


----------



## mfux (28. März 2012)

Hallo Forum,

kann mir hier wer ein grundlegendes Dämpfer/Gabel-Setup für's 2009er Meta5.5.2 verraten? Modell von 2009...
Kann ich da auch ne Carbonschwinge verbauen? Wo bekomm ich sowas?
Ausserdem würd ich hinten gerne auf Steckachse umrüsten. Nur erschlagen mich die Infos im Web etwas... Was muss ich alles beachten??

Mfg,

Fux


----------



## hollowtech2 (29. März 2012)

SAG   optimum 20%
190mm         (Abstand Mitte Dämpferauge zu Mitte Dämpferauge)
This adjustment will give you optimal   performance in all types of terrain

SAG mini 12%
194mm This adjustment will give you firmer   suspension, suitable for rolling terrain

SAG maxi 25%
187mm This adjustment will give you softer   suspension, suitable for rougher terrain

-          Der Rahmen kann auf 135x12mm Steckachse umgebaut werden, aller dings brauchst Du dann auch die passende Hinterradnabe.

-          Carbonhinterbau gabs 2010 ist aber nicht mehr einzeln ab Werk erhältlich.



Ride on.
Ralf


----------



## HaiHO (29. März 2012)

Hallo, 
ich habe vor mir ein Meta AM aufzubauen und hab eigentlich nur eine einzige Frage! (zumindest bis jetzt) Ich will ledeglich ein Kettenblatt vorn montieren in Verbindung mit einer E-Thirteen Lg+ Kefü ... so viel zum Ziel. Frage nun: wie siehts mit der Tretlagerkompatibilität aus??? Im Tech sheet steht BB92, in allen Tests die ich bisher lesen konnte wird von uneingeschränkter Kompatibilität zu z.B. Shimano 68/73 Lagersystemen gesprochen. Was heist das nun??? Die Breite des Rahmens am Tretlager ist also 92 mm, wie soll da eine 68/73 Kurbel passen??? Ich hab keine Ahnung wie das funktionieren soll ... kann mich bitte jemand aufklären???


----------



## Mr.A (29. März 2012)

die absolute Tretlagerbreite bleibt gleich, die Lager selbst sind innen, und bauen daher nicht in die Breite. Mein V3 hat wenn ich mich nicht irre 113mm Breite, und meine 83er Saint passt.


----------



## HaiHO (29. März 2012)

... okay, heist also ich kann z.B. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=74791 diese Kurbel problemlos montieren???


----------



## mfux (1. April 2012)

Jup, danke schon mal, langsam wirds n perfektes Radl!

Ich gönne meinem Meta5 hinten grade ein LR mit Steckachse. 

Nabe wird wohl Hope Pro2, Felge die ZTR Flow von NoTubes. Denkt ihr das ist ne ausgwogene Kombi für den etwas raueren Einsatz? Kein Bikepark... 
Designvorschläge bezüglich des LR dürfen gern abgegeben werden! Das weisse Meta 5.5.2 mit den grünen Akzenten. Bis jetzt ist angedacht, weisse Nabe, schwarze Felge. Schwarze Speichen und auf jeder Seite ums Ventil weisse... Eure Vorschläge? ;-)
Speichen wären bei dieser Kombi wahrscheinlich die DT Aerolite... Wobei ich schon gerne die Sapim SuperSpoke's verbauen würde!

Mfg,

Fux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lix (1. April 2012)

Welche Steckachse nimmst du?


----------



## mfux (1. April 2012)

Keine ahnung... Ehrlich gesagt! Maxle?


----------



## lix (1. April 2012)

Wegen des LRS: Mit der Kombi machst du definitiv nichts falsch. Seit Sommer 2010 fahre ich durchweg Hope Pro2 mit ZTR Flow und Sapim X-Ray. Mit meinen fahrfertigen 79kg passt es einwandfrei, auch im rauen Gelände.


----------



## mfux (2. April 2012)

Natürlich hab ich noch nen Händler der mir dann schon das richtige verkauft, aber welche Steckachse würde denn das Forum empfehlen?

Mfg


----------



## Miss Neandertal (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo Mfux,

hätte da mal ne Frage?
Habe auch ein META 5 und baue es mir auf. Beim Steuersatz habe ich da so meine Probleme, denn der verwendete ACROS AI-69 (integriert, Campa 45°x45°) passt oben nicht das Lager plan ein :-((
Bin jetzt nicht sicher, ob die Chose hält und sicher ist.

Welchen Steuersatz hast du?

Schöne Grüße
Annette


----------



## mfux (5. Mai 2012)

Ja hallo!

Steuersatz ist noch der orginale...


----------



## mfux (5. Mai 2012)

Sorry Doppelpost!
Hab mal schnell Bilder gemacht


----------



## Miss Neandertal (5. Mai 2012)

Jo, danke. Ist das ein Cane Creek?


----------



## mfux (5. Mai 2012)

Jo, der Orginale! Ich bau nur a bissal um, hatte das Komplettrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Neandertal (5. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Info. Habe mir aber gerade einen FSA bestellt, in weiß

Warte noch auf ein paar kleine Teile und dann ist die Kiste vllt. Ende nächster Woche fertig- zeige dann mal ein Bild.

Ciao
Annette


----------



## mfux (6. Mai 2012)

Auf jeden Fall!


----------



## cauw (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo
 habe für mein Meta 5.5 von 2007 neue Hauptlager bestellt. Die neuen haben allerdings Spiel auf der Achse. Wurden die original Lager geklebt?


Gruß Uwe


----------



## hollowtech2 (29. Mai 2012)

Wenn die neuen Lager Spiel auf der Achse haben, dann hat die Achse
wahrscheinlich einen entsprechende Abtragung erfahren und müßte ausgetauscht
werden.

Könntest Du mal das Maß der Achse mittels Messschieber ermitteln und ma
durchgeben? Das würde beim Ermitteln der Fehlerquelle helfen. 

Die Lager sind übrigens nicht geklebt.

Cheers.
Ralf


----------



## cauw (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo Ralf,
Achse gemessen 25mm Mitte , Lagerposition eher 24,9 mm
Die neuen Lager weisen über die gesamte Achse Spiel auf. Abrieb ist optisch nicht zuerkennen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## hollowtech2 (30. Mai 2012)

Alles mit den vorgeschriebenen Drehmo´s angezogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cauw (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab den Hinterbau noch garnicht zusammen gebaut da die neuen Lager auf der Achse Spiel haben. 
Die alten Lager sitzen deutlich strammer auf der Achse, haben aber auf dem Innenring Ablagerungen (Öl, Fett, Dreck??). Da es sich ja um Industrielager handelt (6080) sollten es doch eigentlich passen.


----------



## hollowtech2 (30. Mai 2012)

Eine gewisse Festigkeit wird beim Zusammenbau und Festschrauben mit dem richtigen Drehmoment erzeugt. Natürlich darf ein wenig Fett bei der Montage nicht fehlen.

Sollte es dann immer noch Spiel haben, müssen wir weiter forschen...

Ride on. 

Ralf


----------



## tokessa (1. Juni 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1103161

Paßt sehr gut, danke nochmal : )


----------



## cauw (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo Ralf,

nach dem Zusammenbauen ist das Spiel weg, oh Wunder..... Danke.
Leider ist eine Distanzscheibe die zwischen Schwinge und Umlenk-U kommt verloren gegangen. 

Wo bekomme ich eine Neue her?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## maze665 (4. Juni 2012)

hallo!
wollte mjic hiermit recht herzlich bei ralf (hollowtech2) bedanken dafür das er sich bei commencal so toll eingesetzt hat und mireinen neuen rahmen organisieren konnte! 
da ich gleich am anfang von 2 anderen herren an die ich mich gewandt habe eine abfuhr bekam binich sehr froh über diesen positiven ausgang!
wenn es nicht so kompliziert wäre, würde ich dir auch einen 6er träger biernach deutschland schicken! 

vielen dank nochmal!





ein letztes bild vom alten!





und eines vom NEUEN! 

wird dann mit einer lyrik und einer schwarzen xt kurbel aufgebaut! und vl noch einige kleinigkeiten die geändert werden!


----------



## Miss Neandertal (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

so, nun ist mein Meta 55 endlich fertig - umlackiert und mit alten-guten Teilen und teils neuen wieder aufgebaut! 
Bin mächtig stolz und es fährt super - auch wenn es bergauf ein wenig schwer ist mit 14,6 Kg und der Geometrie. Ist halt eher was für bergab und bergauf liften 

Danke an alle, die mir in der Vergangenheit Tipps und Infos gegeben haben!!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1149952]
	
[/URL]


----------



## badfish (21. Juni 2012)

Amaizing Pink Bike,Se Parfe  Se;trebien


----------



## zizu10 (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leutz,

habe mehr oder weniger günstig ein 2011er model Commencal Meta 4x (Atherton style) gekauft und bin gerade am Aufbau.

Bestand bei den 2011er Modellen auch das Problem mit gerissenen Rohren (steuerrohr)?? 

Wegen den verstellbaren steuerwinkel einsetzen. +1 ist flacher wie -1, right?

Sorry für die letzte blöde Frage, aber ich habe leider keine Unterlagen für den Rahmen. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Miss Neandertal (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo zizu,

willkommen im Club )

weitere Infos erhältst du hier http://www.commencal.com/web/bicycles/tech-support/techbook

Viel Spaß


----------



## zizu10 (20. Juli 2012)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Hallo zizu,
> 
> willkommen im Club )
> 
> ...



Hi Miss,

vielen Dank für den Link. Leider ist beim 2011er Model im Techbook mein Bike nicht gelistet 

ich werde mal Commencal direkt kontaktieren.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fubu298 (20. Juli 2012)

.


----------



## Wallerama (22. Juli 2012)

Moin,

bin relativ neu hier darum hab ich quasi versehentlich n eigenes Thema erstellt...

Also ich will in meinen neuen Absolut SX rahmen den Dämpfer einbauen,aber die "Schock rocker axle" löst sich nicht. die M6 schraube lässt sich honen Probleme rausnehmen aber das gegen stück ist total schwergängig.

hat da irgendjemand einen tip?

Guten Gruß,

Hendrik


----------



## Wallerama (3. August 2012)

Hi alle, 

der Absolut SX Aufbau geht weiter.

Den Dämpfereinbau habe ich dann auch ohne Probleme gemeistert... ;o)

Jetzt lauert aber schon das nächste problem:

Die LG1+ Kettenführung wehrt richtig hart gegen den Einbau... Entweder stimmt die Kettenlinie nicht oder ich habe nicht mehr genug futter um die linke kurbel anzubauen geschweige denn vorzuspannen.

hat da vielleicht irgendwer einen Tip?

Gute Grüße,

Hendrik


----------



## zizu10 (3. August 2012)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem 4X Rahmen und Shimano Saint Bremsen? Der Shimano Adapter passt nicht bzw. würde an der Scheibe schleifen.


----------



## EarlMobile (21. August 2012)

Kann mir einer sagen, mit welchem Tune der Dämpfer vom 2011er Meta 6 am besten arbeitet. Also low, middle oder high? Und was Commencal beim RP2 standardmäßig ausliefert.


----------



## EarlMobile (24. August 2012)

Keiner da, der mal eben auf seinen verbauten Dämpfer schauen kann und mir das mitteilen möchte? Habe mich schon schlau gemacht, aber laut Tune Chart liegt der passende Tune zwischen High und Medium. Würde deshalb gerne wissen was Commencal standardmäßig verbaut. Ansonsten muss ich wohl selber austesten was besser funktioniert...


----------



## BLAUMANN (24. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich komm nicht ganz dhinter wie das mit den Pressfitlagern beim supreme dh V3 funktioniert. Jetzt hab ich den Rahmen vor mir liegen und messe eine Innenlagerbreite von über 100 mm.
Bei den "normalen" Gehäusen konnte man das gut - 68, 73 mm
Jetzt hab ich mir eine E13 Kurbel ausgesucht und bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob die überhaupt dort rein passt.








Kann mir jemand erklären worauf ich achten muss?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Petarson (25. August 2012)

EarlMobile schrieb:


> Keiner da, der mal eben auf seinen verbauten Dämpfer schauen kann und mir das mitteilen möchte? Habe mich schon schlau gemacht, aber laut Tune Chart liegt der passende Tune zwischen High und Medium. Würde deshalb gerne wissen was Commencal standardmäßig verbaut. Ansonsten muss ich wohl selber austesten was besser funktioniert...



Hi,

also der Rp2 wird so ausgeliefert : Compression- High , Rebound - medium

Grüsse

Peter


----------



## Petarson (25. August 2012)

Petarson schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also der Rp2 wird so ausgeliefert : Compression- High , Rebound - medium
> 
> ...



Welchen Dämpfer willst du dir den einbauen ???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EarlMobile (26. August 2012)

Danke Petarson. Habe mir nur den Rahmen gekauft und bin nun dabei den aufzubauen. Als Dämpfer habe ich an einen Monarch RT3 gedacht. Soll soweit ich gehört habe ganz gut funktionieren....


----------



## Petarson (27. August 2012)

Hi,

und was willst du dir für nen Tune rinhauen : Mid oder High .... gemischt gibts die ja nicht oder ---- Meinst du das die Tunes alle gleich sind ( Fox vs Rockshox?? 

Der Fox rauscht auf jedenfall bei geöffneten PP ziemlich stark durch den Federweg.... Faht meisst mit geslossenen PP... auch auf Trails.

Will jetz den BOS probieren da ich von der Deville echt begeistert bin.....


----------



## Mr.A (27. August 2012)

BLAUMANN schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich komm nicht ganz dhinter wie das mit den Pressfitlagern beim supreme dh V3 funktioniert. Jetzt hab ich den Rahmen vor mir liegen und messe eine Innenlagerbreite von über 100 mm.
> Bei den "normalen" Gehäusen konnte man das gut - 68, 73 mm
> ...



Die Breite stimmt schon, wenn du ein normales 83mm Tretlager mit Lagerschalen und Spacer mißt, kommt das gleiche raus ( deine Lager verschwinden ja kpl. im "Gehäuse" ).DU brauchst einfach eine Kurbel für 83mm BB und ein zur kurbel passendes Pressfitlager.


----------



## EarlMobile (28. August 2012)

Beim Monarch ist nur der Compression Tune wählbar, der Rebound ist immer Medium. Ich werde mir wohl deswegen den RT3 mit High Tune einbauen.

Zu dem BOS kann ich nichts sagen. Wusste gerade mal, dass es den gibt, aber kam mir bisher noch nicht in den Sinn, den zu verbauen. Auf jedenfall interessant! Wie kommst du auf den? Und ist dass wirklich so schlimm, das du das PP immer geschlossen hast? Kommt mir irgendwie komisch vor...


----------



## BLAUMANN (28. August 2012)

@Mr.A



Mr.A schrieb:


> Die Breite stimmt schon, wenn du ein normales 83mm Tretlager mit Lagerschalen und Spacer mißt, kommt das gleiche raus ( deine Lager verschwinden ja kpl. im "Gehäuse" ).DU brauchst einfach eine Kurbel für 83mm BB und ein zur kurbel passendes Pressfitlager.



Ich danke dir! Da hätte ich schonmal das mit der Breite geklärt. Das andere Problem ist folgendes: 
Die E13 Kurbel LG1 hat eine 30-mm-Achse. Und da seh ich nicht ganz durch. Muss da ein PF30 oder ein BB92 rein?

Danke!!!


----------



## DrMainhattan (3. September 2012)

BLAUMANN schrieb:


> @Mr.A
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grossartiges Thema! Mehr zu der Lager-Geschichte:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=596147


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BLAUMANN (3. September 2012)

.


----------



## Petarson (1. Dezember 2012)

EarlMobile schrieb:


> Beim Monarch ist nur der Compression Tune wählbar, der Rebound ist immer Medium. Ich werde mir wohl deswegen den RT3 mit High Tune einbauen.
> 
> Zu dem BOS kann ich nichts sagen. Wusste gerade mal, dass es den gibt, aber kam mir bisher noch nicht in den Sinn, den zu verbauen. Auf jedenfall interessant! Wie kommst du auf den? Und ist dass wirklich so schlimm, das du das PP immer geschlossen hast? Kommt mir irgendwie komisch vor...



Hi,

hast du dir den Monarch damals eingebaut... und bist du zufieden damit???

Ich fahr immer noch Fox... der BOS war mir dann doch zu teuer. 

Wäre nett wenn du mir ein paar eindrücke schreiben kannst ( was mich besonders interessiert- wie verhält er sich in der Mitte des Ferderwegs.

Grüsse

Peter


----------



## EarlMobile (4. Dezember 2012)

Hi Petarson,

Ich habe mir den Monarch schon eingebaut. Habe noch ein paar Meinungen in englischen Foren gefunden und mich dann gegen Fox entschieden. Kann Dir allerdings nicht sagen wie der sich fährt 

Liegt daran, dass ich mir damals nur den Rahmen von Commencal bestellt habe und mir den individuell aufbaue. Nur leider bin ich noch nicht fertig geworden und habe im Moment auch kaum Zeit dafür. Es fehlen mir jedenfalls nur noch die Laufräder (mit Reifen) und die Bremsen...

Weiß noch nicht wann ich genau fertig bin. Hängt einfach von meiner Freizeit ab, aber spätestens zur neuen Saison steht das Rad. Kann dann mal meine ersten Eindrücke schreiben. Vielleicht reicht Dir das ja noch?

Gruß,
Andy


----------



## Petarson (5. Dezember 2012)

EarlMobile schrieb:


> Hi Petarson,
> 
> Ich habe mir den Monarch schon eingebaut. Habe noch ein paar Meinungen in englischen Foren gefunden und mich dann gegen Fox entschieden. Kann Dir allerdings nicht sagen wie der sich fährt
> 
> ...



Hi Andi,

klar schreib mir einfach sobald du weisst wie der ist.

Das Problem beim Fox is einfach das der immer im unteren Drittel des Federwegs rumwandert. Ausser man fährt ständig das Propedal.. deshalb waollt ich mir den BOS kaufen. Kostet halt knappe 500 ... der RS die Hälfte. 

Also meld dich einfach wenn du was weisst... Bis bald und hoffentlich mehr Freizeit.

Grüsse

Peter


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Dezember 2012)

Servus 

Wenn man jetzt ein Meta AM 3 2012 oder 2013ner Model neu kauft ist dann der Mudguard schon mit dabei?
Und was ist überhaupt so im Lieferumfang?

Ich habe mir noch nie ein Komplettrad gekauft deshalb die Frage 

Danke


----------



## JOHN-DOE (8. Januar 2013)

die Frage hat sich inzwischen erledigt


----------



## halsfägger (24. April 2013)

Weiss einer das Drehmoment für die Steuerrohrhülse zur Winkelverstellung? Viele Dank.

edit: Steht ja im Techbook ganz hinten. Sind 10 Nm.


----------



## oundue (5. September 2013)

ich habe mir nen Supreme DH V2 von 2011 zugelegt und bräuchte mal das Datenblatt!
Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Miss Neandertal (5. September 2013)

Du musst im Techbook von Commencal gucken!
www.commencal.com


----------



## Miss Neandertal (5. September 2013)

Zusatz!

Auf der obigen Seiten ganz unten links )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EarlMobile (6. September 2013)

Petarson schrieb:


> Hi Andi,
> 
> klar schreib mir einfach sobald du weisst wie der ist.
> 
> ...



Nochmal für Dich, Peter (und die Anderen, die es interessiert). Mein Meta steht nun schon eine Weile und wie gesagt habe ich den Monarch RT3 (High Tune) eingebaut.

Muss sagen ich bin bisher zufrieden. Einstellen ist einfach und die 3 Floodgate-Stufen funktionieren wunderbar und man merkt auch den Unterschied. Bei max. Floodgate lässt sich das Meta fast wie ein Hardtail fahren. Offen fährt er sich auch gut. Nutzt vielleicht auch recht schnell viel Federweg, aber von "durchrauschen" kann nicht die Rede sein. Mir gefällt das mit dem Rahmen zusammen wirklich gut. Da der ja eher etwas straffer federt.

Werde den RT3 auf jedenfall weiterhin fahren. Denke der funktioniert besser als der Fox, wobei ich natürlich keinen Vergleich habe.

Gruß, Andy


----------



## T_N_T (16. September 2013)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich fahre einen Meta-55-Rahmen (müsste ein Modell von 2011 oder 2012 sein) mit Schnellspannerausfallenden (135 x 10 mm QR).
Kann man die Ausfallenden auf X12 (142x12) oder, wenn nicht, auf 135x12 Maxle umrüsten?

Habe mich auf dieser Seite (http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCCatalog.asp?CatID=2017788) mal umgesehen, bin aber letztlich etwas verwirrt bzw. nicht 100% sicher.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe und happy Trails

TNT


----------



## T_N_T (16. September 2013)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> ich fahre einen Meta-55-Rahmen (müsste ein Modell von 2011 oder 2012 sein) mit Schnellspannerausfallenden (135 x 10 mm QR).
> Kann man die Ausfallenden auf X12 (142x12) oder, wenn nicht, auf 135x12 Maxle umrüsten?
> ...



Meine weiteren Recherchen lassen mich vermuten, dass X12 nicht geht, jedoch 135 x 12 Maxle - jedoch soll das Maxle-System ziemlich mies sein und dann auch noch extrem teuer.

Gibt es Alternativen?

Danke für die Hilfe

TNT


----------



## tequesta (17. September 2013)

Warum soll das Maxle System mies sein?
Preiswerte Alternative zum Maxle: 10mm Schraubachse in Deinen bestehenden Ausfallenden fahren.


----------



## T_N_T (17. September 2013)

tequesta schrieb:


> Warum soll das Maxle System mies sein?



Nach dem, was man so liest, soll es eine ziemlich frickelige Angelegenheit sein, weshalb die Nutzer das Teil beim Ein- oder Ausbau selber schrotten, und außerdem soll das Teil zu Spiel bzw. zum Sich-Selbst-Lösen neigen - und das alles zu einem ziemlich frech daherkommenden Preis.

Das macht mich skeptisch.



tequesta schrieb:


> Warum soll das Maxle System mies sein?
> Preiswerte Alternative zum Maxle: 10mm Schraubachse in Deinen bestehenden Ausfallenden fahren.



Danke für den Tipp. Werde dem mal nachgehen.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. September 2013)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Nach dem, was man so liest, soll es eine ziemlich frickelige Angelegenheit sein, weshalb die Nutzer das Teil beim Ein- oder Ausbau selber schrotten, und außerdem soll das Teil zu Spiel bzw. zum Sich-Selbst-Lösen neigen -



weder noch, das war bei den ersten 2010 RS BoXXer Maxle Achsen mal so


----------



## Arne (18. September 2013)

ist so weit ich weiß bei der Domain Dopellbrücke immernoch so Lyrik glaube ich auch.

hinten gibt es aber keine Probleme.


----------



## T_N_T (18. September 2013)

Das sind doch mal Aussagen, mit denen ich was anfangen kann. Besten Dank.


----------



## moab_x410 (6. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

sind beim Meta AM/SL in Rahmengröße *S* die Kurbeln 170mm oder 175mm lang ?
Ist die Vorbaulänge der Rahmengröße angepasst ?

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. Oktober 2013)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## UncleCharles (15. Oktober 2013)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Nach dem, was man so liest, soll es eine ziemlich frickelige Angelegenheit sein, weshalb die Nutzer das Teil beim Ein- oder Ausbau selber schrotten, und außerdem soll das Teil zu Spiel bzw. zum Sich-Selbst-Lösen neigen - und das alles zu einem ziemlich frech daherkommenden Preis.



Zum Preis kann ich nichts sagen. Ich kann mir aber nur echt schwer vorstellen, wie man das Ding beim Einbau schrotten können soll. Spiel konnte ich auch noch keins vorstellen. Aber ich muss leider bestätigen, dass die Achse sich unter Umständen selbst lösen kann. Die Achse wird ja eingeschraubt und dann mit dem Schnellspanner vorgespannt und gesichert, quasi wie mit einer Kontermutter. Da der Schnellspanner ja in der Theorie den Rahmen biegt, traut man sich da vielleicht nicht richtig ran. Allerdings gehts da nur um Millimeter, und das gerechnet auf die gesamte Länge des Hinterbaus. Bewegt sich also ausschliesslich im elastischen Bereich, und ist damit völlig normal und überhaupt nicht schädlich. Wie das bei Schraubachsen in der Gabel ist, kann ich nicht sagen, denn da würde man ja die Rohre des Castings gegeneinander schiefstellen und das würde das Eintauchen unmöglich machen.
Beim Hinterbau ist das aber kein Problem, und der Schnellspanner darf durchaus ein bisschen Kraft brauchen beim Einbau. Sobald sich der Rahmen an die Nabe angesetzt hat, wird die Kraft sowieso ausschlieslich über die Nabe übertragen - und die ist ja dafür gemacht.
Also einfach ab und zu nachgucken und wenn ja, dann beim nächsten Mal den Schnellspanner noch ein Stück fester machen.


----------



## T_N_T (15. Oktober 2013)

Bedankt


----------



## seppuku893 (27. Oktober 2013)

ich grüße euch liebe IBC-user

ich habe mir vor einigen monaten ein commencal supreme dh v3 rahmen gekauft. ich habe fast alle teile zusammen und wollte bei dem dämpfer weiter machen. das Dämpferbuchsenmaß beträgt 22,2 x 10mm (oben + unten) ich finde leider keine dämpferbuchsen mit dem maß außer von fox. kann ich die auch bei andern dämpfern benutzen? oder kann ich wirklich nur ein rc4 in dem rahmen einbauen?
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfe denn selbst commencal.at war ratlos

mfg seppuku


----------



## oundue (27. Oktober 2013)

Goggle mal nach Huber Buchsen-die fertigen dir welche an! Hab da auch bestellt und bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## ullertom (27. Oktober 2013)

Servus,
bin durch Zufall auf das Bike von nullstein über FB darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden.
Jetzt durchforsche ich seit einiger Zeit das Netz und muss sagen, die metal am sind echt geil!
Vor allem die innenliegende Züge sind Top.
Da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele ein neues Bike mir anzuschaffen, ist das nun ganz oben auf der Liste.
Ich schwanke zwischen Liteville 301, Rotwild X1 FS 27,5 und Treck Fuel EX.
Bestellen muss man auf der Homepage und der Versand erfolgt ohne Zoll Gebühren, richtig?
Die 2013ener Modelle sind im Angebot, welches könnt ihr empfehlen? Andere Laufräder (Mavic Crossmax Enduro) kommen rein und Lenker wird auch breiter.
Es muss also nicht die Highend Ausstattung sein, günstiger geht vorab auch!
Welche Größe könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Ich bin 180cm groß, mein jetziges Bike hat OR mit 595mm mit 50mm Vorbau.
Es soll gemütlich werden, nicht racelastig, gut bergauf gehen mit Reserven bergab.
Freue mich auf euer Feedback!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (27. Oktober 2013)

Ahoi.
Schön,dass mein Hobel dich inspirieren konnte.
Zur Größe:
Ich selbst bin 184cm und fahre das M und bin sehr zufrieden.Das L find ich schon sehr lang.Aber das ist alles Geschmackssache.Das M hat ein effektives 595mm OR.Entspricht also deinem jetzigen Bike.

Wenn es der Geldbeutel hergibt,würde ich definitiv zum 2014er Modell raten.Das 2013er hat enorme Probleme mit den am Steuerrohr austretenden Zügen (bei Verwendung einer tapered Gabel).Hier schleifen die Züge am Gabelschaft und hinterlassen deutliche Spuren.Mit 1 1/8 Gabel besteht dieses Problem wohl nicht.
Am 2014er Modell treten die Züge am Unterrohr vor dem Steuerrohr aus.Also kein Problem mit dem Schaft.


----------



## ullertom (27. Oktober 2013)

Ja das hab ich gelesen vom Steuerrohr, aber das dürfte kein Problem sein eine Hülse (zb Kunststoffflasche, Tipp aus dem Forum) zu machen.
Die 2014 sind preislich schon was anderes und 29er mag ich nicht, wenn dann 27,5 oder Oldschool 26"
Im Internet ließt an nur gute Kritiken von dem Bike


----------



## nullstein (27. Oktober 2013)

Also ich bin super zufrieden (bis auf das Schaftproblem) mit meinem Meta.Die Farbe fetzt wie Sau,die Geo taugt mir super und der Hinterbau funktioniert einfach mal nur gut.Ok das Rahmengewicht (Gr. M inkl Dämpfer: 3,95kg) könnte etwas geringer sein.Aber das kann ich verkraften.


----------



## ullertom (27. Oktober 2013)

Bist du M und L gefahren oder lt Geo bestellt?
13,5kg ist nicht schlecht, merken beim fahren soll man lt Berichten aus dem Netz es aber nicht,
Ein Liteville 301 mit Dämpfer wiegt ca. 2,8kg, hat aber die Leitungen nicht so schön im Rahmen! Farblich sind die commencal schon Top!
Mein jetziges Ellsworth Moment bringt 12,1kg an der Waage bei 150mm FW, aber man möchte einfach was neues, wer kennt das nicht!!!


----------



## seppuku893 (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich danke dir oundue für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich denke ich werde da fündig 

MfG seppuku


----------



## danibmx (13. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
hab seit kurzem ein 2014er Meta SX Rahmen, gibts einen hilfreichen Tipp die hintere Bremsleitung innen zu verlegen?
Vielen Dank
Grüsse


----------



## Suicide Ridah (19. Dezember 2013)

Hi JBS,
jemand schon mal Erfahrungen mit dem Kundenservice bei Commencal gemacht? Ganz besonders mit dem Jerome Dericbourg.
Commencal Meta im AUG'13 direkt bei Commencal auf der HP gekauft, Hinterrad aktuell defekt, Kundenservice kontaktiert, 3.Monate gewartet, Defektes Hinterrad hingeschickt, Defektes Hinterrad zurückgeschickt, schicken die Mir tatsächlich ein abgenutztes Hinterrad mit Seitenschlägen etc. aus Kulanz.
Der Joke schlechthin,...die haben es noch nicht einmal sauber gemacht.

Definitiv mein letztes Commencal-Bike!
Gruß Aki


----------



## JOHN-DOE (19. Dezember 2013)

"Hinterrad aktuell defekt"

das kann alles sein, nicht jeder Laufradschaden ist ein Garantiefall


----------



## Suicide Ridah (19. Dezember 2013)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> "Hinterrad aktuell defekt"
> 
> das kann alles sein, nicht jeder Laufradschaden ist ein Garantiefall


 
Wenn der Freilauf nicht mehr funktioniert und die Lager darin defekt sind oder fest sitzen denke ich schon.
Habe das Bike erst im Aug'13 gekauft!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (19. Dezember 2013)

Kugellager sind auf jeden Fall schon mal Verschleißteile

ich habe auch mal in dem Bereich gearbeitet und könnte mir zum Beispiel vorstellen das evtl. Wasser in den Lagern war und das lässt auf Hochdruckreinigermissbrauch schließen und schon hat man keine Lust mehr so was als Garantiefall zu behandeln.

Aber um auf Deine Frage zurück zu kommen ich habe nur sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den Herren aus Andorra, die waren bis Dato immer freundlich, schnell und haben Problemchen gut gelöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suicide Ridah (19. Dezember 2013)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Kugellager sind auf jeden Fall schon mal Verschleißteile
> 
> ich habe auch mal in dem Bereich gearbeitet und könnte mir zum Beispiel vorstellen das evtl. Wasser in den Lagern war und das lässt auf Hochdruckreinigermissbrauch schließen und schon hat man keine Lust mehr so was als Garantiefall zu behandeln.
> 
> Aber um auf Deine Frage zurück zu kommen ich habe nur sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den Herren aus Andorra, die waren bis Dato immer freundlich, schnell und haben Problemchen gut gelöst.


Dann gehörst Du ja zu den Glücklichen! Hochdruckreiniger schließe ich schonmal aus. Der war nicht in gebrauch. Und wenn mir bei voller Fahrt das Hinterrad blockiert und anschließend Metallspäne entgegenkommen hat das nichts mit den Lagern zu tun. Fakt ist Commencal stinkt, sind Unfreundlich und haben sich in meinem Fall eben keine Mühe gegeben.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (19. Dezember 2013)

so wie Du Dich hier artikulierst würde ich gerne mal wissen wie Du bei Commencal aufgetreten bist 

Du weißt ja:"wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, so schallt es heraus"


----------



## Suicide Ridah (19. Dezember 2013)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Aber um auf Deine Frage zurück zu kommen ich habe nur sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den Herren aus Andorra, die waren bis Dato immer freundlich, schnell und haben Problemchen gut gelöst.


 
Und Mir so ein verranztes Hinterrad (siehe Bilder) zuschicken ist ja wohl der Gipfel der Unverschämtheit. Was bilden sich diese
Typen eigentlich ein. Kulanz, das ich nicht Lache !!!


----------



## Suicide Ridah (19. Dezember 2013)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> so wie Du Dich hier artikulierst würde ich gerne mal wissen wie Du bei Commencal aufgetreten bist
> 
> Du weißt ja:"wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, so schallt es heraus"


 
Hey Mann, so wie Du dich hier aufführst würde es mich nicht wundern wenn Du bei Commencal arbeitest.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (19. Dezember 2013)

ja wir IBC Mitarbeiter sind eh alle von der Industrie geschmierte Spitzenverdiener


----------



## Suicide Ridah (19. Dezember 2013)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ja wir IBC Mitarbeiter sind eh alle von der Industrie geschmierte Spitzenverdiener


 
Sagt wer,...?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (19. Dezember 2013)

der Name steht doch links neben dem Beitrag


----------



## Suicide Ridah (19. Dezember 2013)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> der Name steht doch links neben dem Beitrag


 Ich merk schon wo die Reise hingeht:

"Also Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch, du Spitzenverdiener!"


----------



## Arne (19. Dezember 2013)

ich habe bislang auch nur gute erfahrungen mit dem genannten Commencal mitarbeiter gemacht.
Aber so nen scheiß passiert halt überall mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeuss (17. Januar 2014)

hallo,
Nachdem mein Demo nen V2 weichen hat müssen...
hab i jez nen kleines problem,hat jemand schon mal ne truvativ decendant in nem V2 verbaut?
Hab jez zwei spacer an der non-drive side verbaut um mit der kefü(e-thirteen ls1)
gut hin zukommen...
Hab scho 3,5mm bei der kefü untergelegt!
Kurbelarme haben auch nicht den gleichen abstand zu den kettenstreben außer ich tu links und rechts nen spacer am innenlager,weis net ob des so passt?
kann doch net stimmen oder
Wie habt ihr des gmacht?
Wär cool wenn jemand helfen könnte
Grüße


----------



## Arne (17. Januar 2014)

bei der descendant bei musst du links und rechts 1 spacer einbauen 2 auf einer seite ist mist.


----------



## tequesta (17. Januar 2014)

ak92 schrieb:


> bei der descendant bei musst du. links und rechts 1 spacer. einbauen 2 auf einer seite ist mist.


Punkte by Meister Yoda.


----------



## zeuss (18. Januar 2014)

Danke,


ak92 schrieb:


> bei der descendant bei musst du links und rechts 1 spacer einbauen 2 auf einer seite ist mist.



ja des hab ich mir auch gedacht...


----------



## mfux (24. Januar 2014)

Kann man am 2009er Meta5 jedes Shimano-Schaltwerk verbauen? Shadow+, Short,- Mid Cage...??
Mfg


----------



## og.echnaton (27. Januar 2014)

Hallo, wisst ihr ob man an ein Uptown Vip 2013 Rahmen ein Gepäckträger setzen kann? Danke für die Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tequesta (27. Januar 2014)

Gewindebohrungen o.ä hat der Rahmen nicht.


----------



## Vali23 (1. Februar 2014)

Hi,
ich bräuchte bitte mal die Drehmomentangaben für die Dämpferschrauben.
Danke schonmal.

Grüße
Vali


----------



## nullstein (2. Februar 2014)

Vali23 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bräuchte bitte mal die Drehmomentangaben für die Dämpferschrauben.
> Danke schonmal.
> 
> ...


Modellangabe wäre praktisch 
Du alte Nase.


----------



## Vali23 (2. Februar 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> Modellangabe wäre praktisch
> Du alte Nase.



Hallo User - Nullstein,
kennen wir uns?


----------



## Vali23 (2. Februar 2014)

ok, stimmt - istn V3


----------



## Vali23 (2. Februar 2014)

Sooo, ich habe noch ein Problemchen,
undzwar passt bei der Kettenführung(Shimano Iscg05) die Kennlinie nicht, trotz der "dicken" Spacer - die KeFü ist einfach zu dich am Rahmen.
Hilfe, was tun? 

Danke schonmal 
Vali


----------



## Irvine78 (2. Februar 2014)

vielleicht kannst das kettenblatt außen an die kurbel schrauben und dann die kefü auch weiter außen montieren. was hast denn für ne kefü, inenlager und kurbel?


----------



## Vali23 (2. Februar 2014)

ist eine Saint Führung mit Truvativ Pressfit Innenlager und Truvativ Descendent Kurbel


----------



## nullstein (3. Februar 2014)

???
Das KB außen montieren, macht sein Problem doch nur schlimmer. Die ISCG Aufnahmen sind x mm von der Außenkante des Tretlagers entfernt, d.h. wenn man von hinten aufs Bike schaut, steht die KeFü trotz 4mm Spacer zu weit innen.
Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand netterweise ein Bild von seiner Kurbel und KeFü im montierten Zustand posten.


----------



## peeeti (5. Februar 2014)

Kann ich machen wenn ich zuhause bin. Hab auch ne Descendant Kurbel dran. (wollte KB auch aussen machen, ging aber nicht von der Entfernung zur Kefü) Hab quasi eine Sixpack Kamikaze führung aber von einem NONAME Hersteller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peeeti (7. Februar 2014)

Im Anhang sind die Bilder


----------



## Votec Tox (24. Februar 2014)

Liebe Commencal-Gemeinde,
vielleicht wurde das hier schon mal disskutiert, dann entschuldigt bitte, aber ich frage auch nur für eine Bekannte nach, welche hier nicht angemeldet ist:
Sie hat ein Meta 6.2 Second (Bj.2009) aber im Febr. 2011 neu gekauft.
Nun hat die Fachwerkstatt, welche eigentlich die verstellbare Sattelstütze reparieren sollte, Ihr gesagt, daß die 6 oder 8 Lager vom Hinterbau verschließen seien, es in Andorra keine mehr gäbe, bzw. es sehr aufwendig und teuer wäre von dort etwas kommen zu lassen und man nun die Lager ausmessen muß, um welche nachzufertigen oder nach ähnlichen zu suchen.

Ich habe jetzt auch nur ein Photo von Ihrem Rad vorliegen - da sie weiter weg wohnt - sind das die Lager (3 pro Seite) an dieser schwarzen Wippe bei der Dämpferaufnahme unten - oder wo sind sonst soviele Lager am Hinterbau?
Und - falls jemand weiß was gemeint ist oder sogar das gleiche Problem schon hatte - was wechselt man aus, bzw. welche Lager passen?

Da sie nur sehr wenig mit diesem Rad fährt, kein Salz, es steht im trockenem Keller und sie keine 60 kg wiegt, keine ruppigen DH-Trails fährt, frage mich auch, wieso all die Lager in nur 3 Jahren verschleißen können.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## mfux (25. Februar 2014)

Von den Lagern aus Andorra würd ich eh die Finger lassen...
SKF hat da bestimmt was am Start...
So wie du das erklärst, würd ich mal in nem (guten!) Shop vorstellig werden... Lager müssen wahrscheinlich eh ausgepresst werden.
Ich würd alle Lager tauschen.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. Februar 2014)

ein SKF Lagerupdate lohnt auf jeden Fall, das ist schon eine ganz andere Qualität im vergleich zu den ab Werk verbauten Lagern

hab ich mir nach dem Pulvern auch gegönnt und damit habe ich sicher auf Jahre Ruhe


----------



## peeeti (25. Februar 2014)

Und wie findet man genau raus welches Lager man für welchen Rahmen und welches Gelenk benötigt?


----------



## mfux (25. Februar 2014)

Sollte auf den alten draufstehen!


----------



## nullstein (25. Februar 2014)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ein SKF Lagerupdate lohnt auf jeden Fall, das ist schon eine ganz andere Qualität im vergleich zu den ab Werk verbauten Lagern
> 
> hab ich mir nach dem Pulvern auch gegönnt und damit habe ich sicher auf Jahre Ruhe



Auf Jahre Ruhe? Das bezweifel ich stark. Die Wälzlager mögen es einfach nicht, nur in einem begrenzten Winkelbereich zu arbeiten. Somit kommt es immer zu Fresserscheinungen.
Das SKF Kit für mein damaliges SX Trail hat 157€ gekostet. Das Billigkit 39€ (hielt 1 Jahr). Somit müssten die SKF Lager viermal länger halten. Also 4 Jahre. Und ob man seinen Rahmen so lange fährt...
Muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## mfux (25. Februar 2014)

Nach dem 2. Satz Andorra-Lager, wegen Quietschen, bin ich auf SKF umgestiegen. Seitdem ist Ruhe& der Hinterbau läuft immer noch erste Sahne. Gewechselt hab ich im März 09....


----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. Februar 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> Auf Jahre Ruhe? Das bezweifel ich stark. Die Wälzlager mögen es einfach nicht, nur in einem begrenzten Winkelbereich zu arbeiten. Somit kommt es immer zu Fresserscheinungen.
> Das SKF Kit für mein damaliges SX Trail hat 157€ gekostet. Das Billigkit 39€ (hielt 1 Jahr). Somit müssten die SKF Lager viermal länger halten. Also 4 Jahre. Und ob man seinen Rahmen so lange fährt...
> Muss jeder für sich entscheiden.



das Du Dir selbst widersprichst ist Dir aber schon klar, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (26. Februar 2014)

Warum?
Nur weil ich mal SKF probiert habe und danach für mich entschieden habe,dass es keinen Sinn macht?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Februar 2014)

ach komm is egal


----------



## peeeti (26. Februar 2014)

Nicht streiten  Gibt keine Trottel in der Commencal Szene xD Aber in anderen ....


----------



## Jo0ken (2. März 2014)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mitm DB Air im Supreme V3? Passt das? Funktioniert das? Im Moment fahre ichn DB-Coil und das finde ich hervorragend! Wäre reine Gewichtssparerei.


----------



## peeeti (2. März 2014)

Welche Einstellungen hast du beim CCDB Coil im V3? Bräuchte noch Tipps zum besseren einstellen.


----------



## ykcor (10. März 2014)

Leider habe ich einen Riss oberhalb der Naht zwischen Sitz- und Oberrohr meines 2009er Supreme 6. Der Grund dafür war eine zu kurze Sattelstütze. Jetzt würde ich diesen natürlich gerne schweissen lassen, benötige dafür aber Informationen über die Legierung.
Bin dankbar über jegliche Information.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cd-sport (12. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen...
Ich habe ein Meta 552 2009/10 und der Fox RP2 Dämpfer hat sich verabschiedet. Nun würde ich den gern gegen einen Rock Shock RT3 High volume (mid/mid) ersetzen.
fahre vom Stil her All Mounten und wiege etwa 90kg Fahrergewicht
Meine Fragen:
Einbaulänge müsste 200mm sein!? 
Hublänge 51 oder 57mm?
passt er von den Abmaßen in den Rahmen? Durchmesser?
Passt der von der Kennlinie zu meinem Rahmen ?

Danke für eure Antworten schon mal im vorraus!


----------



## Suicide Ridah (24. März 2014)

Hi,

bräuchte mal Hilfe betreffend neuer Federgabel. Welche Federwegslänge kann ich in ein Meta AM verbauen. Hätte da Interesse an eine RS Pike RCT3 mit 160 mm, oder geht auch mehr?

Gruß Axel


----------



## tölpel (1. April 2014)

Noch einmal zum Thema Lager:
Meine haben es auch hinter sich (mini DH '08). Leider komme ich mit dem klassischen Auspressen mit passender Nuss und großem Schraubstock nicht weiter. Die Lager rühren sich keinen mm und ich will es wegen der geringen Wandstärke der Wippenteile rund um die Lagersitze nicht übertreiben und einen Riss riskieren.
Für Tipps wie ihr die Lager raus bekommen habt wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## ykcor (26. April 2014)

ykcor schrieb:


> Leider habe ich einen Riss oberhalb der Naht zwischen Sitz- und Oberrohr meines 2009er Supreme 6. Der Grund dafür war eine zu kurze Sattelstütze. Jetzt würde ich diesen natürlich gerne schweissen lassen, benötige dafür aber Informationen über die Legierung.
> Bin dankbar über jegliche Information.



Da man ja leider keinerlei Information herausfindet, habe ich ihn auf gut Glück zum Schweisserbetrieb gebracht. Der Mitarbeiter hat den Rahmen so behandelt, als wäre es ein Rohrsatz aus 7005er Aluminium (AlZn4,5Mg1,5Mn) und danach meinter er, dass es gut funktioniert habe. Bisher hält es auch wunderbar - wenn er wieder reissen sollte werde ich es hier berichten.


----------



## Arne (26. April 2014)

Suicide Ridah schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bräuchte mal Hilfe betreffend neuer Federgabel. Welche Federwegslänge kann ich in ein Meta AM verbauen. Hätte da Interesse an eine RS Pike RCT3 mit 160 mm, oder geht auch mehr?
> 
> Gruß Axel


wird von vielen mit 160er gefahren soweit ich weiß von John doe auch mit der Pike wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. April 2014)

ja richtig, ich fahre es mit 160mm Pike und habe nichts negatives feststellen können.
noch länger würde ich aber nicht machen, dafür ist der Rahmen einfach nicht ausgelegt


----------



## ykcor (10. Mai 2014)

Gestern ist er ganz durchgerissen - schade...


----------



## peeeti (12. Mai 2014)

Kein wunder wenn man die Sattelstange so weit draußen hat.

Oder hast sie erst danach raus?


----------



## ykcor (12. Mai 2014)

peeeti schrieb:


> Oder hast sie erst danach raus?



Danach.


----------



## Fekl (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo liebe Commencial Freunde.

Ein Supreme FR Rahmen von 2012 ist auf dem Weg zu mir. Jetzt habe ich mich schon etwas eingelesen und es soll da gerade bei tapered Gabeln ein Problem mit scheuernden Zügen am Gabelschaft geben. Nun möchte ich sogar eine Gabel mit 1,5" Gabelschaft durchgängig einbauen (Nukeproof 44EEOS Schale oben). Wie sieht es da jetzt mit der besten Möglichkeit aus um das Scheuern zu vermeiden? Würde nur ungern die Züge nach außen verlegen. Hat da evtl. jemand Erfahrungen mit nem Supreme FR oder DH?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peeeti (15. Juni 2014)

Tape drum rum ... Züge länger machen, dann rubbeln sie nicht so stark, da am Lenker mehr Spielraum ist.
Ansonsten gibts nicht wirklich was dagegegn


----------



## Fekl (16. Juni 2014)

So der Rahmen ist da. Wenn ich den Gummieinsatz vorn für die Eingänge benutze, krieg ich den Gabelschaft kaum mittig rein - das muss schleifen. Lässt man den Gummi jetzt weg, ist etwas mehr Spielraum..aber auch da hab ich sorge. Hat evtl noch jmd ne gute Idee? Ein tapered Schaft wird an der Stelle normaler Weise wohl schon dünner...der 1.5er eben nicht


----------



## peeeti (17. Juni 2014)

Gummidichtung vorne weg, geht nur noch mehr Dreck rein ^^


----------



## Fekl (17. Juni 2014)

Hab sie jetzt innen mit ner Rundfeile bearbeitet, so dass das Gummi nicht mehr so dick zwischen Zügen und Steuerrohr ist. Schaft ist mit Folie abgeklebt und wenn mein Steuersatz endlich mal ankommt, kann ich testen. Sollte man ja beim Lenken merken ob es doll reibt?!

Edit:

Hab jetzt alles zusammen und die Jungfernfahrt ist überstanden. Man merkt auf jeden Fall, dass die Gabel nicht 100% widerstandslos dreht. In ein paar Wochen werd ich das dann mal zerlegen und gucken wie gut die Folie hält - beim Fahren stört es überhaupt nicht. Eine Frage noch zur Steckachse. Muss die Bündig im Alu verschwinden oder ist das ok wenn sie noch ca 2mm vor steht? Ist so nämlich bei mir schon echt fest, hatte auf nem Bild aber mal gesehen, dass sie da bündig drin war.


----------



## Fekl (24. Juni 2014)

Ich hab nen Steckachsentutorial auf der Commencal Seite gefunden, da ist alles genau erklärt  Da es ja bei den Streitereien im "zeigt her euer Supreme DH"-Thread untergegangen ist, hier noch mal meine Frage nach den Druckstufen. Vllt findet sich ja sogar ein Supreme-FR Fahrer, das DH sollte aber nicht so doll anders sein?! Von Werk aus war bei meinem DHX RC2 die LSC recht weit rein gedreht. Hatte ca 2,5 Umdrehungen (15 Klicks?!) ausgemacht und sie erstmal zur Hälfte rein gedreht. Gefühlt könnte es aber ruhig noch straffer sein... Ich bin von meinem alten Rad allerdings auch ein sehr straffes Setup gewöhnt. Was fahrt ihr so an LSC?


----------



## mfux (29. Juni 2014)

Passt der Monarch+ Debon Air 200x57 ins Meta 5.5 von 2009? Wenn ja Tune M/M?
Mfg


----------



## cycleman (15. Juli 2014)

Wer übernimmt den Deutschland-Support und den Import wenn JBS ab der Eurobike den Vertrieb einstellt?


----------



## Fekl (12. September 2014)

Nach weniger als ner halben Saison mit wenigen aber ordentlichen Bikeparkeinsätzen knackt das doofe Saint PF-Innenlager in meinem Supreme FR schon. Ist das normal, dass es so schnell geht? Hab keine Lust so ein Reset Alu-Lager für 130€ zu kaufen....gibts noch andere Alternativen? Krieg ich das überhaupt mit Hausmitteln wieder aus dem Rahmen und das vllt sogar unbeschädigt?


----------



## nullstein (12. September 2014)

Zum Auspressen entweder ein Auspresseerkzeug kaufen oder DIY. Hierfür eine stabile Unterlegscheibe kaufen, die größer als der Innendurchmesser des Lagers ist. Dann zwei gegenüberliegende parallele Kanten an die Scheibe feilen, so dass sie flach hingelegt gerade so durch das Innenlager passt. Gewindestange, Muttern, entsprechendes Gegenlager und entspannt das PF Lager ausziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Neandertal (13. September 2014)

mfux schrieb:


> Passt der Monarch+ Debon Air 200x57 ins Meta 5.5 von 2009? Wenn ja Tune M/M?
> Mfg



Hallo Mfux,

ja passt - habe genau den Dämpfer drin, perfekt!


----------



## Simon Katsch (13. September 2014)

hey ihr.
mit wieviel Drehmoment müssen eigentlich die schrauben des Hinterbaus angezogen werden?
ist ja nur auf einer "Unterlagscheibe" angegeben 5,5-6,5 -->also alle mit dem Wert anziehen??

Im Techbook steht nichts...


----------



## Fekl (15. September 2014)

Hm es könnte evtl. doch nicht das Innenlager bei mir gewesen sein. Die leisten da echt keine gute Montagearbeit im Werk. Das Hauptlager der Wippe war locker -> hab ich noch bemerkt und festgezogen in Spizak. Leider waren die beiden Hauptlager unten auch locker. Das habe ich eben zu Haus erst bemerkt (30-35Nm sollen da drauf sein!). Ergebnis: Kugellager antriebsseitig läuft rauh und mir kam Rostmatsch entgegen. macht auch ein etwas komisches Geräusch beim einfedern. Denke das ist hin und muss dann demnächst mal gewechselt werden. Hab allerdings wenig bock das ganze Rad zu zerlgen  Effektiv war der Rahmen vllt 2 Wochen auf der Strecke...schon bissel arm.


----------



## Quanto3 (19. September 2014)

Hallo ich brauch Hilfe von jemand der etwas mehr Ahnung hat als ich! Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Enduro/ All Mounten Bike und habe die Marke Votec aus Deutschland im Auge wobei ich noch nie auf einem Bike von Votec irgendwo stehen gesehen habe jedoch reizt mich der Preis hier http://www.bikeunit.de/votec-ve160-comp-black-347891.html (Votec ve160 comp) auf der anderes Seite  von Giant Trance 3 2014. Was könnt ihr mir über diese beiden Bikes sagen. 

ps: möchte Springen und Kleinere Touren Fahren, gerne auch andere Angebote schicken jedoch nicht über diese Preis Klasse von dem Votec.

Danke Arne


----------



## JOHN-DOE (19. September 2014)

und das fragst Du im Commencal Unterforum, weil?


----------



## Dennis88 (25. Februar 2015)

Hallo Commencal-bikers,

Ich habe gerade mein v3 fertig aufgebaut und jetzt habe ich ein "knack"-geräusch an der steckachse hinten.

Es ist alles richtig montiert und mit drehmoment festgezogen.

Ich fahre hinten eine mavic deemax ultimate. Ich habe kein erhöhtes narbenspiel.

Kann sein das die orginale commencal steckachse ein hauch zu klein ist für die deemax narbe?

Im demontiertem zustand merke ich auch ein kippeln wenn ich die achse durch die deemax schiebe.

Hat da jemand erfahrungen mit?
Was habt ihr gemacht?

Vielen dank für eure hilfe...

Mfg dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleCharles (25. Februar 2015)

Normalerweise sind Achsen und Naben mit Toleranzen gefertigt, die zu klein sind als dass man sie von Hand überprüfen könnte. Das erfordert normalerweise spezielle Messgeräte, Stichwort Dreipunkttaster oder Mikrometerschraube. Wenn deine Achse in der Nabe fühlbares Spiel hat, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass eine von beiden Komponenten über das tolerierbare Maximum verschlissen ist. Spiel (das "Wackeln") hat unter Last (und vor allem bei hohen Lastspielzahlen) die Tendenz sich exponentiell zu vergrößern. Um von 0,01mm Spiel auf 0,02mm zu kommen dauert es nach gefühlt Daumenmass ungefähr 100x so lang wie es dauert um von 1,01 auf 1,02 zu kommen, obwohl die Spielvergrößerung absolut die gleiche ist. Soll heißen du hast sehr lange ein absolut gedacht kleines Spiel, dass dann irgendwann rasant bis zum völligen Defekt ansteigt. Das gilt unabhängig von Achse/Nabe am Rad und vor allem auch unabhängig von Bikes im Allgemeinen im ganzen Maschinenbau.

Wenn du an der Stelle Spiel hast würde ich versuchen entweder die Nabe oder die Achse mal an einem definitiv intakten Gegenstück zu prüfen, zb. an einem neuen oder fast neuen Gerät. Mit etwas Glück ist nur einer von beiden Teilen defekt? Allerdings provoziert das Weiternutzen eines abgenutzten Teils natürlich ein stärkeres Abnutzen des anderen, s.o.


----------



## Dennis88 (25. Februar 2015)

Danke für die antwort...

Jetzt kommt's....

Achse und commencal rahmen sind neu und die deemax ist ein jahr alt, wobei ich die deemax maximal 10 mal im bikepark gefahren bin.

Ein kumpel von mir hatte genau schon mal das gegenteil. Nachdem er ein neues laufrad gekauft hatte, hat die steckachse nicht mehr gepasst.
Eine andere steckachse eines anderen hersteller gekauft und sie ging durch...
Ist unglaublich, aber war so!!!

Mfg


----------



## UncleCharles (25. Februar 2015)

Normale Fertigungstoleranzen sollten sowas eigentlich vermeiden. Kann natürlich trotzdem vorkommen, in dem Fall würd ich eine Reklamation versuchen.


----------



## Dennis88 (25. Februar 2015)

Ich werde es mit einer anderen achse probieren.

Ich könnte mich ja maximal an commencal wenden...

Danke mfg


----------



## peeeti (25. Februar 2015)

Nur mal so generell um die Diskussion vllt frühzeitig zu beenden 
Hat deine Hinterradnabe eine Breite von 150 x 12mm oder 157 x 12 mm
Normal ist der Rahmen für 150 x 12
Wurde die Hinterradnabe 1 Jahr lang extrem gefahren? 10 mal im Heftigen Downhill? Wie schwer bist du?
Sind die Inserts vom Rahmen fest im Rahmen und richtig angezogen? Obwohl du schon gesagt hast, das alles richtig montiert ist.
Bei mir ist das so, das ich allein durch das "Anziehen" der Steckachse kein Spiel mehr bekomme, da der Rahmen mein 150x12 Hinterrad so stark anpresst, das es gar nimma verrutschen kann, außer die Lager sind hin.
Montagsnabe oder Achse...
Sixpack oder Superstar Components kannst du Achsen für Commencal kaufen.


----------



## Dennis88 (25. Februar 2015)

Es sind 150x12....

Ich wiege mit protektoren usw ca 75 kg.

Extremer downhill : nein

Werde mir bestimmt von sixpack eine steckachse probehalber bestellen oder kann mir einer den achsdurchmesser auf 0,1 mm genau sagen?
(Messschieber)

Ich denke es wird die steckachse zu dünn sein.... Halt toleranz...


----------



## peeeti (25. Februar 2015)

Also bei 75 Kg und kein Extremen Downhill wird das dann wohl die Achse sein.

Bin in der Arbeit und momentan steht mein Bike im letzten Eck  Kann ich dir net Sagen aber wenn 150x12 angegeben ist ... müsste die Steckachse auch fast genau 12mm im Durchmesser haben. Deswegen sind die ja extra genormt.

Wäre zwar seltsam aber kann sicher mal vorkommen.


----------



## UncleCharles (25. Februar 2015)

Ich will hier nicht rumtrollen oder so, aber Spiel kann man mit nem Messchieber oder vergleichbar genauen Werkzeugen auch nocht angeben. Abgelesene 12,0 Bohrung und abgelesene 12,0 Welle können ebensogut mit Spiel ineinander fallen wie auch mit Hammer oder Presse kaum (oder nur mit Beschädigung) zusammenbaubar sein... Aber normalerweise sieht man doch Verschleißsspuren.

Andere mögliche Spielquelle, die ich erstmal bei einem neuen Laufradsatz nicht im Kopf gehabt hätte, wären die Lager. Normalerweise bewegen sich Achse und Innenring des Lagers ja nicht zueinander, daher gibts da auch normal praktisch keinen Verschleiß. Kann man die Lager wechseln? Wenn ja, probier das zuerst mal, bevor du andere Achsen ausprobierst. Lager gibts entweder billig & schlecht bei Ebay, mässig teuer und hochwertig im Werkzeug- und Industriebedarf (oder bei manchen Versandhändlern wie z.b. Farnell oder RS Online) oder richtig teuer und richtig schlecht vom Fahrradversand.


----------



## peeeti (25. Februar 2015)

Ich habe selber 3 Semester Maschinenbau und jetzt 5 Semester Fahrzeugtechnik hinter mir. Die ganze Problematik mit dem Spiel von Welle und Bohrung ist mir bewusst. Aber da wir hier nicht von Feinwerktechnik reden, sondern von na stink normalen 12mm Wellen mit +- 0,1mm Spiel und na Nabe die nicht im Formel 1 Bereich benötigt wird kommt sowas halt vor. Die Toleranzen werden halt nun mal nicht auf 0,0001mm genau angegeben. Da die Welle aber Neu ist dürfte es ja keine Verschleißsspuren an ihr zu finden sein. Außer an der Nabe.

Deswegen habe ich gefragt, wie die Nabe belastet wurde, da schnell die Lager am "popo" sind wenn man mit hohen Gewicht - harten Downhill fährt. Ne achse mit 12 Euro ist aber billiger und einfacher zu montieren als Lager bei na Hinterradnabe. Auspressen und Einpressen etc. Zudem dürften Lager für eine Deemax Nabe etwas teurer sein als für günstigere Naben ?!?


----------



## UncleCharles (25. Februar 2015)

Übliche Toleranzfeldbreiten in dem Bereich liegen um die 8-20um, also nur mal eben schnell um eine Größenordnung feiner als du angibst. Der Preis der Lager hat, sofern es keine speziellen Sonderkonstruktionen sind (was für mich ein Grund wäre die Nabe weg zu schmeißen und ganz schnell was vernünftiges zu kaufen), erstmal nichts mit der Nabe oder deren Preis zu tun, sondern damit, was das für Lager sind. Gängig im Fahrradbereich z.b. bei Hinterbaulagerungen sind 601-2RS1 Lager oder 6001 oder sowas. Die passen natürlich nicht bei der Nabe, daher die alten Lager raus holen, checken was das für welche sind (normalerweise in den Dichtring eingeprägt oder aufgedruckt) und die dann irgendwo nachkaufen. Hauptsache nicht als Lagerkit aus dem Fahrradhandel, das sind meiner Erfahrung nach neu verpackte Chinanachbauten von echten Lagern mit einem lachhaft hohen Aufschlag auf den Preis den die Markenlager im Einkauf gekostet hätten, wenn es Markenlager gewesen wären.

Wie gesagt, Verschleiß an der Paarung Welle/Innenring des Lagers ist möglich aber nicht sehr plausibel. Lager sind stärker von Verschleiß betroffen, daher würde ich da zuerst nachschauen. Ich würde der Fehlerquelle defektes Lager eine Chance von 80% oder mehr geben, sofern ich nichts entscheidendes überlesen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocThrasher (24. März 2015)

Hi zusammen,

HOPE Evo Pro 2 Nabe 12 x 142 im Hinterrad -NEU, Original Steckachse 12 x 142 von Commencal ... habe minimales Spiel des Achskörpers innerhalb der Nabe ... normal? Was tun?

Greetz


----------



## DocThrasher (26. März 2015)

Und noch ein Prob: Meta 650B ... folgendes in einem Forum entdeckt (habe ebenfalls diese Kante drin):







Der User hat sein Innenlager nur montiert bekommen, indem er folgendes gemacht hat:







Prima ... ich habe das Hope Edelstahl Pressfit Innenlager bestellt ... wird dann wohl nix ... oder wie habt Ihr das gemacht?


----------



## danibmx (26. März 2015)

habe ein Sram Pressfit auch so ausgeschnitten, ging 1A und hat ewig gehalten


----------



## Arne (26. März 2015)

ewig gehalten hats bei mir nicht aber genauso gemacht


----------



## DocThrasher (26. März 2015)

Wird aber hierbei schwer, oder - Edelstahl ? Was muss man denn genau ausschneiden?


----------



## DocThrasher (26. März 2015)

Würdet Ihr es machen?


----------



## Arne (26. März 2015)

wenn du das genauso gut umsetzten kannst wie bei den kunstoff sram lagern spricht nix dagegen. Sieht für mich auch so aus als müsstest du beim hope deutlich weniger wegnehmen. Schau dir das ding an und guck ob es klappt wenn ja eisensäge und pfeile raus und ab damit.


----------



## DocThrasher (26. März 2015)

Aber mal ernsthaft: Was`n das bitte für ne Scheiss-Konstruktion?

Kauft man sich so schicke Lager und zerstört den Sinn der Konstruktion ... Shit


----------



## 4Stroke (26. März 2015)

DocThrasher schrieb:


> Aber mal ernsthaft: Was`n das bitte für ne Scheiss-Konstruktion?
> 
> Kauft man sich so schicke Lager und zerstört den Sinn der Konstruktion ... Shit



Wieso scheiß Konstruktion?
Diese Konstruktion ist 100% dicht. Einfach absägen das teil am Tretlager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocThrasher (26. März 2015)

Wo wäre das Problem gewesen das Tretlager die paar mm weiter nach unten zu setzen ... Tretlager zerschneiden ... son Scheiss ... bin stinksauer  ... die Stabilität des Lagers ist nicht mehr dieselbe ... das hätten`se echt anders lösen können.

Wo denn schneiden? (warte noch auf das HOPE Teil)


----------



## Blue729 (26. März 2015)

DocThrasher schrieb:


> Wo wäre das Problem gewesen das Tretlager die paar mm weiter nach unten zu setzen ... Tretlager zerschneiden ... son Scheiss ... bin stinksauer  ... die Stabilität des Lagers ist nicht mehr dieselbe ... das hätten`se echt anders lösen können.
> 
> Wo denn schneiden? (warte noch auf das HOPE Teil)


 
Du sollst das Lager nicht zerschneiden nur den Kram ab den keiner braucht.
Das teil in der Mitte hält sonst Schmutz und Wasser ab. Beim Meta kommt zum Glück nix Rein...ist ne sache von 2 min 

An der Stabilität ändert das doch nix 

Warte bis es da ist dann siehst du wo


----------



## DocThrasher (27. März 2015)

Der Ring reinigt, richtig, bei BB92 eh uninteressant, da er weggelassen wird.

Der Kram "den keiner braucht" dient auch zur Stabilisierung der Lager untereinander.

"Cups pressed in and held in place by a screw-in centre tube to prevent slipping and play"

Diese Funktion nehme ich dem Lagersatz durch das Basteln - oder minimiere die Haltbarkeit.

Mich ärgert es halt --- wäre diese blöde Kante nicht vorhanden, wäre es einfach ne schöne Lösung bei nem schicken Rahmen ... so ist es wieder ne Bastelbude mit einer äußerst bescheidenen Lösung.

Das Shimano Lager passt wohl ohne Änderungen ... aber sobald man nicht den Standardkrams verbauen möchte, hat man direkt Stress.


----------



## FloriLori (28. März 2015)

Ist das der 2015 Rahmen?


----------



## gobo (29. März 2015)

kann man das nicht im gehäuse wegfräsen??


----------



## DocThrasher (29. März 2015)

@ gobo: Nein, dann wäre es nach oben hin offen / Die Schwinge liegt hier auf.

@ Flohjob: Nein, 2014er Modell.

@ All: Habe zuerst das Shimano Pressfit reingedengelt, musste auch sägen, aber ist drin. Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (5. April 2015)

Hallo,

ich überlege mir einen Meta AM29 Rahmen zu kaufen. Gibt es einen technischen Unterschied zwischen den Rahmen ? Es sind auch noch "alte" von 2012 im Store erhältlich.


----------



## Koefte (27. April 2015)

Hi leude, 

ich habe mir am 02.04.2015 ein Meta V4 geholt und war letztes Wochenende (25.04.2015) mit einem Kumpel im Bikepark am Hahnenklee.
Das Rad macht echt mega Spaß bergab muss ich mal sagen. Nach diesem Tag musste ich allerdings eine Verschleißstelle feststellen die mir etwas Bauchweh bereitet... An der Kasette am Hinerrad hat sich ne Stelle freigerubbelt und ich kann mir nicht erklären wie das zustande kommen kann... schafft das SRAM X7 Schaltwerk nicht genug Spannung das die Kette abspringen kann? Habe an diesem Tag aber keinerlei Schwierigkeiten mit der Kette gehabt....

Ich hoffe jemand hat ne Idee zu diesem Problem, nicht das mir da irgendwie was vom Rahmen abfliegt....

Gruß Heiko


----------



## danibmx (27. April 2015)

Die untere Begrenzungsschraube richtig eingestellt?


----------



## Koefte (27. April 2015)

Ja weiter als auf das kleinste Ritzel kann ich nicht schalten...


----------



## danibmx (27. April 2015)

okidoki

erzähle bitte mal mehr zu deiner Schaltung, 1x10, 2x10, Kettenführung, Type 2 Schaltwerk usw

vielleicht kommen wir so der Sache auf den Grund

Grüsse


----------



## Koefte (27. April 2015)

Hab ne sram x7 1x10 mit 42er Ritzel dran. Kettenführung is keine dran. 32 Barriere wider raceface Ritzel vorn. Ansonsten hier mal der Link zum Shop und zum rad http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/Mobile/MBSCProduct.asp?pdtid=15147430


----------



## danibmx (27. April 2015)

Danke
evtl ist die Kette durch das 42er Ritzel zu lange und das Schaltwerk "faltet" sich beim letzten Ritzel zu weit zuzammen


----------



## Koefte (27. April 2015)

Is ja alles so wie ich es gekauft habe... Die Erweiterung is ab Werk dran. Kann ja mal n Foto machen wie es aussieht wenn das kleinste Ritzel geschaltet is


----------



## danibmx (27. April 2015)

das heisst ja bekanntlich nicht unbedingt, das alles passt

entweder das oder du testet einfach mal, ob die Kette in den Ritzeln 12 oder 13 drin bleibt


----------



## Koefte (27. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danibmx (28. April 2015)

von hier sieht die Kette schon sehr lang aus
kann aber natürlich nicht sagen, wie sich der einfedernde Hinterbau auf die Kettenlänge auswirkt, ob die so lang sein muss, findest du raus,
wenn du im 42er Ritzel bist, lass die Luft aus dem Dämpfer und federe komplett ein, dann siehst du wie weit das Schaltwerk nach vorne gezogen wird
sollte so zwischen 4 und 5 Uhr stehen, wenn komplett eingefedert


----------



## Koefte (28. April 2015)

Ah OK, kann ich leider erst Wochenende testen aber ich halte den gadanken mal fest und werde mich mit Ergebnissen zurückmelden  danke schonmal für die Hilfsbereitschaft


----------



## danibmx (28. April 2015)

gerne!
hoffe das hilft
Grüsse


----------



## Koefte (28. April 2015)

Zum Thema Dämpfer hätte ich auch noch ne frage. Hab n xfusion o2 rlx drin. Hab mir auf der xfusion Seite n Handbuch gezogen zum Einbau und so nur sind dort keine Angaben gemacht wieviel bar man mit welchem Gewicht fährt... Wiege knappe 90kg und hatte ca 160psi drauf. Der SAG im offenen Modus war so bei 35-40% ich weiß auch nicht wieviel Druck ich da drauf geben darf bis es zuviel is....

Fahre die erste Saison mit meinem eigenen fully daher is das Dämpfer Thema noch Neuland für mich.


----------



## danibmx (28. April 2015)

ich würde sagen maximal 30% Sag beim Enduro Bike
steht auf dem Dämpfer evtl eine PSI Max Angabe?
160PSI sind auf jeden Fall nicht zu viel 
in einen Monarch ohne Ausgleichsbehälter dürfen zB 275PSI


----------



## UncleCharles (28. April 2015)

Meistens ist eine erste, ganz gut funktionierende Lösung (die natürlich nicht der letzte Tuningschritt ist...), den Negativfederweg entsprechend den Empfehlungen des Rahmenherstellers über den Luftdruck einzustellen, und dann den Dämpfer so weit hoch zu drehen (in Richtung mehr Dämpfung), bis das Rad aus einem möglichst weit eingefederten Zustand beim plötzlichen Entlasten und ausfedern gerade eben so nicht mehr vom Boden Weg springt.
Falls im Rahmenhandbuch oder so nichts steht, sind zwischen 1/4 und 1/3 des Gesamtfederwegs als Negativfederweg meistens nicht allzu schlecht.


----------



## Jakten (3. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

bevor ich neues Thema aufmachen, werde ich meine Frage mal hier los.

Ich gucke mir jetzt schon verschiedene 650b Rahmen für nächste Saison an (ich weiß, ist sehr früh) und bin auf das Meta AM gestoßen. Dieses gibt es ja als V3 und V4. 

Meine Fragen:
Welches ist geiler? 

Ne mal ehrlich, das V3 gefällt mir zwar optisch besser, aber es kommt ja nicht nur auf die Optik an. Ist das V4 also das bessere V3?
Wie unterscheiden sich beide von der Charakteristik?

Die Rahmen bekommt man ja derzeit wahnsinnig günstig, da könnt man fast schon zuschlagen wenn die Renovierung nicht mein ganzes Geld verschlucken würde


----------



## Xah88 (16. Juli 2015)

Meine persönliche Meinung:

Mini-Downhill und hartes Enduro = V3 
Enduro/AM = V4

Das V3 wurde in starker Anlehnung an das v3 Supreme gebaut und besitzt -mit den richtigen Federelementen- sehr schöne DH-Charakterisitken. Wenn du aber ein Bike für Enduro willst, dass in 2 Jahren noch hipp ist, ist das V4 wohl die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Jakten (16. Juli 2015)

"hipp ist" 

Danke für deine Einschätzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (16. Juli 2015)

Ich habe mal ein altes Video aus 2014 heraus gesucht:






Ich steh halt auf das "alte" V3, muss aber auch zugeben das V4 noch nicht gefahren zu sein. Das V3 hat halt -wie das Supreme- einen tiefen Sitz des Dämpfers und des Schwerpunktes, was einfach Spaß macht...


----------



## prong (22. Juli 2015)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Meinung:
> 
> Mini-Downhill und hartes Enduro = V3
> Enduro/AM = V4
> ...



Beim V3 ist die Wahl des Dämpfers sehr eingeschränkt. Außer man bestellt für 350,- € die aktualisierte Schwinge.


----------



## srh (22. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Baue gerade ein Commencal Meta AM Hardtail (2015) auf.
Könnte mir evtl. jemand das Drehmoment für den Direct Mount Umwerfer verraten?
Danke, Andreas


----------



## DocThrasher (23. November 2015)

Moin!

Drehmoment? Ich hab den Umwerfer nach Gefühl angezogen ... reicht ja, wenn er fest ist 

Ansonsten: 

*COMMENCAL Bicycles*

Phone (+376) 73 74 75


Dann haste die Antwort innerhalb von 5 Minuten


----------



## srh (24. November 2015)

Danke für die Telefonnumer, hätte ich ja auch alleine drauf kommen können...
Ja, mache ich auch oft so, aber wenn der Drehmomentschlüssel schon mal da ist, kann man ihn ja auch benutzen.
Wenn dieses Gewinde für den Umwerfer hin ist, hat man ja die A*****karte.
Ich habe jedenfalls was in den Montageanleitungen von Shimano gefunden, da werden 5-7 Nm angegeben, das ist viel weniger als man denkt...

Grüße, Andreas


----------



## COMMENCAL-666 (8. Mai 2018)

Neulagerung Hinterbau Commencal V2:

Bin vor einigen Jahren als Späteinsteiger durch meinen ältesten Sohn zum DH gekommen. Seit dem mit nem V2 unterwegs. Vom gekauften Gebraucht-Bike ist wie üblich nur der Rahmen übrig geblieben, der Rest wurde gegen andere Teile (neu v gebraucht) getauscht. Letzte Saison wurde das Spiel im Hinterbau unerträglich. Also übern Winter alles auseinander, dabei kamen leider auch fehlende Distanzbuchsen nicht zum Vorschein. Das Bike durch Vorbesitzer falsch montiert. Erstaunlich wie das dennoch gehalten hat. Neue Buchsen angefertigt, neue SKF-Lager mit passendem Werkzeug montiert. Mega easy, nach der Arbeit an der Drehbank gings mir fast zu schnell.   Aus Zeitgründen bin ich erst letzte WE in die Saison gestartet, was soll ich sagen. Absolut der Hammer, das Bike nicht wieder zu erkennen. Sogar viel besser als bei Gebraucht-Kauf. Das Teil rockt endlich. Wusste garnicht was in ihm steckt. Ich brauch definitiv nix neueres!

Als Resumee:  ... macht Euch die Arbeit und optimiert euren Hinterbau (und die Dämpferlagerung). Es lohnt sich. Wer zur Neulagerung Hinterbau leihweise das passende Werkzeug benötigt, kann sich gerne melden. Dann hat sich meine Arbeit umso mehr rentiert.

LG
Oliver aus Stuttgart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

